# Best Place to Consign



## jedimaster

Unfortunately for me, the Sac a Depeche I bought a few months ago, I never really took to. I have listed it on ebay, but thats always iffy. Any ideas of a good consignor for men's things? Its too bad there is not a "mens" marketplaza here.


----------



## ReneH

I know a lot of resellers recommended on this forum will accept consignments.  I know ladyauthentic out of Switzerland sells bags for others.


----------



## jedimaster

Thanks. I am looking for someone who regularly handles mens accessories, since this is basically a mens item. There are a couple of consignors on the East Coast that I have dealt with and trust, however, they dont really do much in mens accessories. Anybody have any suggestions for someone specializing in mens? I thought of luxury zurich, but i would prefer not to have to send this out of the country. If you have any ideas, please PM me.


----------



## hlfinn

i think a consigner is a consigner.  in reality wouldn't the majority of people buying men's accessories really be women? buying for the men in their lives?


----------



## olive519

Only place I can think of that deals with a 50/50 male female ratio would be Fisch for the Hip on West 18th...


----------



## hlfinn

^^^^ ugh. ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## olive519

I know I know, she is not the world's most pleasant person to deal with, but given the location (Chelsea) she does cater to a large male audience...but still I know...


----------



## jedimaster

Yep, thats the obvious choice, but you have identified the dilemma.


----------



## Tookata

I'm kind of getting very tired of eBay poor management, outrageous rules and Paypal high fees, and I'm considering selling my new and used handbags (mostly Louis Vuitton) through a consignment store.  

I've never done it before.  Can anyone recommend any good online consignment stores that are fair with pricing and charges?  Or places where you have very good experience with.


----------



## Veelyn

I'm selling my to fashionphile as we speak. They were really good for me


----------



## mooks

annsfabulousfinds.com is good


----------



## Texas Girl

I sold a LOT of lv's to fashionphile just a couple weeks ago.  They are wonderful to work with.  I didn't consign, I just sold them outright.  I wanted to get the money quick.  I feel very good about the prices I was paid.  And they sent payment super quick.  I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Texas Girl said:


> I sold a LOT of lv's to fashionphile just a couple weeks ago. They are wonderful to work with. I didn't consign, I just sold them outright. I wanted to get the money quick. I feel very good about the prices I was paid. And they sent payment super quick. I would definitely recommend them.


 would you mind telling how /how much % they take?


----------



## echo_23

I'm very curious too.  I thought I'd never consign because they take so much of the $$.  I know it's a pain to deal with ebay but I'd rather have the extra money.


----------



## Texas Girl

trishaluvslv said:


> would you mind telling how /how much % they take?



Sure!  She paid me a little over half retail for most of my bags.  One bag (epi petit noe) she low-balled me, but it's because that bag is not in real high demand right now.  I e-mailed Emily my list of bags and she sent me a list of prices they would pay.  I was surprised they offered me that much, on their website they state that if you wish to sell as opposed to consign, they will offer you 1/4 retail.  I feel good about the prices I got.  I sold them 10 bags and 3 accessories all LV.  The higher the demand, the more she'll offer you.  I see on their website she already has 3 of my bags up for sale.  Kinda weird to see my bags on there, kwim?  Again, it's really about what's in demand right now.  HTH


----------



## eosgurl

I contacted Ann's Fabulous Finds and they use a sliding scale to consign.  They say that on an average they take 40%.


----------



## mooks

And Ann's Fabulous Finds get good prices for their bags

OT: eosgurl....LOVE your car!!!


----------



## jmcadon

Portero.com consigns as well


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I just sold a couple of Coach bags at proauctionconsignment.com. They are local, so I just took a couple of things over to test them out. They did okay for themselves. They sold two of my rare-ish bags and are keeping 40%, but that includes all fees, so not too bad, but I'm doing all further auctions on my own. I have a good setup, 100% positive (87) feedbacks and the time.
I didn't like not having any control over the auction. I will not use them again. They were lucky this time. I don't think they know what they are doing -- they are a franchise and pretty new at all of this.
--J


----------



## TKHeidt

jedimaster,

hope you did manage to sell the bag - may I ask for the reasons you wanted to sell it. thinking of buying one myself and dont want to end up disappointed.

thanks
tkheidt


----------



## hello2703

I would try Decades (on the West Coast) if I were you. It's run by a guy but I don't know how much they charge. I am mentioning them because of the guy thing.

oops, I just saw that the OP was a couple of months old already.


----------



## jedimaster

TKHeidt said:


> jedimaster,
> 
> hope you did manage to sell the bag - may I ask for the reasons you wanted to sell it. thinking of buying one myself and dont want to end up disappointed.
> 
> thanks
> tkheidt


 
Its a great looking briefcase, but living in the city, since I only want to carry one bag on any given day, I found it not that convenient when trying to get a subway card, key phone out of it ....I found I always opted to use my birkin instead. Guys have fewer bag/briefcase alternatives, but as a women, there are a lot of options that compete with the sac a depeche,eg, a 35 or 40 birkin, 40 kelly, large plume, large evelyn 2, victoria, etc, in addition to the new mens Steve bags.


----------



## tatertot

Hi all, The time has come when I must part with my gorgeous electric blue Stam. The only reason I am parting with her is because of recent life changes and I don't have much MJ experience. What do you recommend as far as resale? Should I sell her on feebay and pay all the fee's or should I send her to a consignor? Also what is a good price for her? She is in mint condition with no flaws but I am not sure about color/year pricing. Do they increase in value like Balenciaga's due to the color and style?  I am more a Bal "expert" so I am not sure as to the bags resale value and what would be a fair price. Thanks so much for your help and I sincerely appreciate your opinions


----------



## DivasDare

Sorry that you have to part with her.  I can't answer your questions, but you have a Merlot Venetia? WOW 

Good Luck!


----------



## tadpolenyc

*you would get so much more money on ebay for your blue stam. it's a htf and popular color. the blue stam was part of the spring 07 collection, and iirc the last one that was listed on ebay went for a grand or close to it. definitely list it. i'm not familiar with consignment, but i hear the store takes away quite a high percentage of the final sale price. it didn't sound too appealing to me.*


----------



## spaceyjacy

I may not have a popular opinion since so many people are so down on ebay right now, but even with the fees you still will make more on ebay than with normal consignment. A consignor would end up taking between 40-50%. That's *WAY* more than ebay and paypal combined.


----------



## tatertot

DivasDare said:


> Sorry that you have to part with her.  I can't answer your questions, but you have a Merlot Venetia? WOW
> 
> Good Luck!



Yup, she is a beauty but she must go also That was one of the reasons I was wondering if consigning would be easier since I could send them all at once.


----------



## tatertot

tadpolenyc said:


> *you would get so much more money on ebay for your blue stam. it's a htf and popular color. the blue stam was part of the spring 07 collection, and iirc the last one that was listed on ebay went for a grand or close to it. definitely list it. i'm not familiar with consignment, but i hear the store takes away quite a high percentage of the final sale price. it didn't sound too appealing to me.*



That's so funny my bag is the one on the bottom of your siggy:shame:. I am not so much worried about getting a super high price I am only looking for @ what I paid (950.00) so I am not sure if eb*y is worth the trouble. I have to part with a few others so I was thinking consigning would be easier as I could send them all together. I know the prices I would want for the other two (much lower)  but the Stam is what is confusing me as to what would be good for a going rate


----------



## DivasDare

^^^IF a consignment shop takes that much, I'd probably try to do it on my own.  You can market much better yourself on eBay.  Since you are not soliciting now, mind you - we would find your listings for sure... you know we love beautiful bags.

Again, got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lanier

I'm sorry you have to let go of your bag. :cry:

For that particular bag, I would definitely recommend ebay - consigners do take around 40%, so I'm not sure you would make your money back. It seems like it would be pretty easy to sell on the 'bay.


----------



## tatertot

Maybe you ladies are right. Even if I deduct the ebay fee's I still may get more in the end than after paying a consigning fee. Okay, I think you have convinced me. I will try the Stam on ebay and see how it does. I know there is no soliciting (no mention of my bay id EVER) and really am only looking for opinions from you MJ experts since I have never sold an MJ and am not sure of the price points and am (or was) more of a Bal girl. Thanks so much for all your advice and help in this process and I think I will start pics now and list the Stam in the morning. Hugs for your help and opinions


----------



## spaceyjacy

If you want to get $950.00 for your stam a consignor would have to sell the stam for more than $1500, and that's if they were only taking 40%. 

I know ebay has it's issues, but it's still the best place for an individual sell her un-needed belongings. I've been ebaying since 1998 when no one even used pics, LOL, and I don't have any intention of stopping(though there have been tough times I won't deny it). It's really not as evil as a lot of people make it out to be.


----------



## shop2drop1

Sounds like you are going the *bay route.  I was going to recommend the same thing as a consignment shop would take about 40%.  Even w/ all it's issues I LOVE the 'bay.  Good luck!


----------



## rorosity

ebay, definitely.  I guess you could try Craigslist....I have never bought handbags from Craigs, only furniture.  You will get a much wider audience on E-bay and I am sure that beautiful Stam would sell, no problem.


----------



## tatertot

Thanks so much for all the advice ladies. I figured I would start her at 800 with no reserve since that would be the lowest I would want and it seems like a fair price for a mint blue Stam I think. Since that is the least I would take I think that would be a good starting price


----------



## ivydog

Yes always post for the lowest you are willing to take, and no less. Sounds like a popular bag and color so you should do well. Good luck.


----------



## mjlover1977

oh - how sad ... such a pretty colour. i had to sell my stam recently to fund a prada purchase and it was hard ... but the stam was just too heavy for me. xx


----------



## xi_captain

Ebay fees are crazy but I agree with the ladies that you might be better off selling it yourself. Consignment shops seem convenient but a 40% cut is way too much IMO. 

Seems like you've decided to Ebay this beautiful Stam! Good luck. I'm sure you will find her a new home in no time.


----------



## gooddog

Ebay is probably your best route. I have bought one bag from craigslist though, a perfect doesn't look like its ever been carried authentic wine stella. I had her send me all the important pictures and authenticated it here and then picked it up from her in a public location. I took a chance and it worked out really well for me. My point being there are likely real buyers checking craiglist as well. Try both.


----------



## lorenzo94580

I'm thinking about using either Fashionphile or bagbanco.com to sell a couple of bags and wallets that are new but unreturnable. Does anyone have any experience with either of the two or have you been successful on a different online consignment shop? 

I've quit Ebaying because of all the changes and don't feel too comfortable selling these types of items on Craigslist.

Any info would be great! Sorry if this is a redundant topic!


----------



## ValleyO

I've noticed that annsfabulousfinds.com gets a lot of traffic, and she usually sells items for substantially more than you'd get on ebay.


----------



## lorenzo94580

Thanks for the info! I totally blanked out on ann's fabulous finds until you mentioned it! I'll check them out as well


----------



## stormy

I recently sold a couple of bags through Anns.  She is always very nice and professional.  I would highly recommend her.


----------



## kimalee

I've heard that personalshoppers is very good...they only charge 10% commission plus ebay/PP fees.


----------



## jjyounger

lorenzo94580 said:


> I'm thinking about using either Fashionphile or bagbanco.com to sell a couple of bags and wallets that are new but unreturnable. Does anyone have any experience with either of the two or have you been successful on a different online consignment shop?
> 
> I've quit Ebaying because of all the changes and don't feel too comfortable selling these types of items on Craigslist.
> 
> Any info would be great! Sorry if this is a redundant topic!


 
This is a great topic!  We all need to keep this kind of information, considering what selling on eBay has become.  I found what I consider a really good alternative to listing yourself.  It's www.auctionpal.com .  You take the pictures, upload and send to them.  Tell them approximately what you would like to get for the item, they list for you, and once the item is sold, they send you prepaid DHL packing materials.  In about two weeks, you get a check.  This avoids any possible negative fb on your account as well as headaches associated with listing on eBay.  Their charges vary according to price of the item.  Anything over $1000 is 12%, including all eBay fees.  Other than this, personalshoppers has my vote!


----------



## nickkyvintage

on ebay i have used Emma & Darren at Always Authentic

they are really helpful and lovely people! i highly recommend! x


----------



## LOVEthatBAG!

Has anyone bought or sold at the Malleries?  Looks like high end luxury goods including handbags, etc...


----------



## jjyounger

nickkyvintage said:


> on ebay i have used Emma & Darren at Always Authentic
> 
> they are really helpful and lovely people! i highly recommend! x


 
I have bought from Always Authentic and found them to be wonderful to work with.  I have also sold a bag to Malleries and dealt with a very nice man, although I cannot remember his name.  I have not consigned anything with either of these sellers, but they are very nice eBayers.


----------



## Michele

I am getting ready to mail some items over to Fashionphile.  I just finished filling out the contract.


----------



## jjyounger

Michele said:


> I am getting ready to mail some items over to Fashionphile. I just finished filling out the contract.


 
*Michele*, what percentage does Fashionphile charge?  Thx!


----------



## ValleyO

^I believe it's 30% plus eBay/PayPal fees.


----------



## lorenzo94580

Michele said:


> I am getting ready to mail some items over to Fashionphile.  I just finished filling out the contract.



Would love to hear your experience on it when your item sells. Thanks!


----------



## lorenzo94580

jjyounger said:


> This is a great topic!  We all need to keep this kind of information, considering what selling on eBay has become.  I found what I consider a really good alternative to listing yourself.  It's www.auctionpal.com .  You take the pictures, upload and send to them.  Tell them approximately what you would like to get for the item, they list for you, and once the item is sold, they send you prepaid DHL packing materials.  In about two weeks, you get a check.  This avoids any possible negative fb on your account as well as headaches associated with listing on eBay.  Their charges vary according to price of the item.  Anything over $1000 is 12%, including all eBay fees.  Other than this, personalshoppers has my vote!



Interesting! What brands have you sold through them? Is is very easy?


----------



## lorenzo94580

nickkyvintage said:


> on ebay i have used Emma & Darren at Always Authentic
> 
> they are really helpful and lovely people! i highly recommend! x



Thanks! Looks like they're UK based. Great info for those in the area!


----------



## Michele

jjyounger said:


> *Michele*, what percentage does Fashionphile charge? Thx!


 
It is 25%


----------



## baglady2007

I have sold a couple of LV thru bagbanco.com.  They take 25% but I got 80% of retail for my Neverfull and 90% of retail for my Galleria.  So I was really happy with them.  I like that they consult you on the pricing of every bag.  I hate just turning something over to a consignment shop and then only getting a quarter of what I paid for the item.


----------



## zacfashion

*This is a great topic, as I have around 30 bags waiting in my Fashion Cupboard waiting for a new home so this maybe a great route to consider........ Anyone based in UK???*


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

ValleyO said:


> I've noticed that annsfabulousfinds.com gets a lot of traffic, and she usually sells items for substantially more than you'd get on ebay.


 

Ann is FANTASTIC. I would recommend her for both buying and selling. Her customer service is A+ and I trust her 100%.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

kimalee said:


> I've heard that personalshoppers is very good...they only charge 10% commission plus ebay/PP fees.


 
what's the actual site for personal shoppers? can't find it.


----------



## hautegirly

This is a great thread!  I've also been wanting to sell an LV handbag of mine for a quite a while but am terrified of Ebay!  I hear way too many scary stories from sellers.  The suggestions you guys have are very very helpful!  Now, I just have to choose which one...


----------



## juiceberry

I'm also looking for something to sell online. Want to start an online business locally or internationally. I will take a look of the sites like Fashionphile and annsfabulousfinds.com.
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## handbag-ho

I highly recommend www.luxepurses.com. She only takes 10%.......which means you retain 90%! I don't think there's a better deal out there then this.  I've used her many times and have been very pleased with her service.


----------



## LVMOMMY

I am sick of Ebay, with the 30 day restriction for trademark violations and drama from crooked buyers!    I am trying to find an online consignment to sell my LV handbags.  I heard that consignment shops take 40% off the final sale.  Is it the same for Ann's Fabulous Finds and Luxe Purses?  Any adivce on which one is better, gets more buyers, easy to deal with, etc.?   TIA!

PS:  If anyone is in San Diego and knows of any reputable consignment that sells LV and easy to deal with please let me know. TIA!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I've dealt with Ann and she is very professional and makes the selling\buying process easy. There is also Jills Consignment. I've only purchased from them, and think they take 50%, but pay cash up front for LV. Portero and fashionphile also come to mind, but I've never bought or sold with either. Good luck!


----------



## titania029

I have used Fashionphile, they take 30%.


----------



## glammm

^^^ Ditto. I have used them 2x so far, I got back decent prices. Although, one of the bags they tryed to lowball me, I ended up getting them give me $200 more then what they originally quoted, so it worked out.


----------



## LVMOMMY

glammm said:


> ^^^ Ditto. I have used them 2x so far, I got back decent prices. Although, one of the bags they tryed to lowball me, I ended up getting them give me $200 more then what they originally quoted, so it worked out.


 
Was that with Ann's or Luxe?


----------



## LVMOMMY

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I've dealt with Ann and she is very professional and makes the selling\buying process easy. There is also Jills Consignment. I've only purchased from them, and think they take 50%, but pay cash up front for LV. Portero and fashionphile also come to mind, but I've never bought or sold with either. Good luck!


 
Thanks!  I have never heard of the rest but will check them out.  Ouch 50%!


----------



## glammm

LVMOMMY said:


> Was that with Ann's or Luxe?


 
actually, it was fashionphile


----------



## twochubbycheeks

how do you ladies contact them? do you send them an email with pics of the bags?


----------



## LVMOMMY

glammm said:


> actually, it was fashionphile


 

hmm....are there any other fees besides the 30%?


----------



## titania029

I think I recall reading Personalshoppers on ebay only taking 10%, try doing a search for that thread.  

I contacted both Fashionphile and Ann's through e-mail first.  They generally ask that for first time consignors to make sure you understand what kind of items they're looking for.  Then you fill out a contract and mail your stuff in.


----------



## Regina07

I sent 3 Chanel bags to Luxury Exchange.  So far it's been painless and very pleasant to deal with them  They take 30% of sale price in addition to paypal fees, if any.  I've rationalized it that 70% is better than ebay.


----------



## LVMOMMY

Regina07 said:


> I sent 3 Chanel bags to Luxury Exchange. So far it's been painless and very pleasant to deal with them They take 30% of sale price in addition to paypal fees, if any. I've rationalized it that 70% is better than ebay.


 

I just checked their website and it seems that they have more items than Ann's Fabulous finds or Luxe Purses.  It's hard to hand over your item to total strangers and trust them to sell your item.  I do know that the odds are better than Ebay these days.  I decided to go with Luxury Exchange and hope that it will go ok.


----------



## ronsdiva

Good luck on your sales.


----------



## LT bag lady

titania029 said:


> I think I recall reading Personalshoppers on ebay only taking 10%, try doing a search for that thread.
> 
> I contacted both Fashionphile and Ann's through e-mail first. They generally ask that for first time consignors to make sure you understand what kind of items they're looking for. Then you fill out a contract and mail your stuff in.


 

I think Personalshoppers only takes Chanel, no LV.  She does take only 10% plus fees.
Fashionphile sells LV and gets great prices but takes 30% plus fees, ouch.
Cheers


----------



## LVMOMMY

Update:  I am still banned from Ebay and told to email them again in 90 days.  Just in time for the holidays.  I doubt they will reinstate my account.  I went ahead and sent 4 items to Luxury Exchange.  Two of the items sold quickly within 2 weeks and now it's seems like the economy is so slow.  I don't know if they will be able to sell even if they have good traffic?  Nothing compares to Ebay but Ebay has treated sellers like they are criminals lately.  I hope that other TPF members have had better luck at other online consignments or Bonanzle!


----------



## lionlaw

glammm said:


> actually, it was fashionphile


 
fp low-balled me on bags too.  I wouldn't use them again.  I would use Ann.


----------



## joeyjimmy

^^Wow, I'm so sorry that you have not been reinstated. I was banned for a day, and when I sent them an email I was lucky enough to get back my selling privileges. I thought that I read that some people were able to list some items even though they did not receive an email lifting their selling restrictions.


----------



## joeyjimmy

lionlaw said:


> fp low-balled me on bags too. I wouldn't use them again. I would use Ann.


 
Really??!! So they tell you the price they are going to give you? I thought they would just give you a percentage of the actual selling price.


----------



## titania029

joeyjimmy said:


> Really??!! So they tell you the price they are going to give you? I thought they would just give you a percentage of the actual selling price.



On certain items, Fashionphile gives you a choice of straight buy out or wait for the auction.


----------



## handbag-ho

I have consigned with Luxe Purses at least 5 times now and I love them.  They sold at least 5 of my items (out of 8) and just last week sold some vintage pearls for me.  I had put them up on ebay and there were a lot of watchers but they never sold.   I had them consigned with Luxe Purses and within 2 weeks they were sold.  I give Luxe Purses all the items that are hard to sell and that sits on ebay for a long time and somehow they seem to be able to sell it.  Their commission fee for TPF members is 10% but I think that I read in one of her newsletters that that may change with the upcoming holidays.  I contacted them through their website.  www.luxepurses.com.


----------



## LaurieLou

I have no ebay experience but my fiance is going to go nuts unless I sell some bags and give him back some room in the closet. Should I just consign or try my hand at ebay? The fiance has an account but he never sells only buys stuff. How do i know how much to list my bags at? I figured I would just look at what others sold for? Anyone with experience, please help or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

I have sold on ebay since 1998 and I quit last year.  There are still many good sellers and buyers but there are also lots of scammers on both ends.  

It's difficult for a new seller to get started, especially if you have 0 or not much feedback.  You can get taken advantage of unless you "know the ropes" and have nerves of steel.

What brands are you thinking of selling?  That may be helpful in getting some good advice.


----------



## pigalle74

If you're selling sought after bags such as LVs (based on your ID - I wouldn't use the consignment- they will take 50% of your money and you have to wait until the item sells.  If you don't want to sell them on ebay- I would look into on-line resellers to see if they're willing to buy your item.  I have heard good things about yoogi's closet and I do believe they pay you cash upfront.  I haven't used them personally though.


----------



## jlmrocks

This is a great question b/c I am also new to Ebay. I have some bags I want to sell and am so new that I don't have much feedback on Ebay.  I realize many people especially with handbags are concerned about the authenticity of what people sell.  Obviously, I know my bags are legit, but many people are weary to take your word.  The bags I have to sell are not LV though, they are designer, but not your copied designers.

What tips are good for us if we want to sell bags and is Ebay a good place to sell or should we go to other sites such as Bonzanle, etc.?


----------



## Leeleerae

It really depends on the type of bags your want to sell. Are they high end designer? Mid level?


----------



## jlmrocks

Some are high end say ($900.00) and I have some that are mid level


----------



## menopausalmama

I would try ebay with a reserve price.....
do your homework re: consignment.....all different rates apply there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I would give ebay a shot..you may be very pleasantly surprised.

  I would do my homework and research.. look at other sellers and familiarize yourself with descriptions, details, etc . Try and learn from other's mistakes.  This forum passes along very good seller/buyer info.

  The consignment route is once to consider after you have explored other options.

   What types of bags are you planning to sell and what is the price point that you are considering?


----------



## Hurrem1001

If not ebay, what about trying to sell on bonanzle? Good luck either way.
xx


----------



## Leeleerae

If you want to sell on eBay and want someone to double check your listing for photos, pricing shipping, details, etc. you can PM me and I will be happy to give you my suggestions. 

In terms of pricing, it depends on what other people are selling the same item at and what their feedback score is. If someone with 1000+ FB at 100% is selling something for $XXX, then you want to undercut them. Why would someone buy something from you when they can buy the same thing at the same price from someone with tremendous FB? 
If the person has significantly less FB, you can price a little higher than them. 
This isn't always the case, but as a buyer, its definitely something I take into account when I make purchases.


----------



## LaurieLou

Thanks so much! I want to sell a few LV and all my Coach. I might try eBay and see what happens and then consign if I have to. Leeleerae, thanks so much for the offer!


----------



## aznbaybee4u

Who are reliable consignment stores/people for designer shoes (example: CL, Manolo, Prada) that has a reasonable rate? Thanks for your help


----------



## fashion_mom1

Try these
www.fashionphile.com
www.let-trade.com
www.yoogiscloset.com
www.annsfabulousfinds.com

OR

www.bluefly.com (not a consignment store, but great prices)


----------



## vintageleather

I don't have any experience selling to a consignment store, but here's a link to a huge listing of consignment stores.  Hopefully someone will jump in with more details about rates and experience.

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/heres-a-huge-list-of-consignment-stores-469372.html


----------



## oh my bags

don't know if I post to the right place but I'm looking for selling or  consigning my balanciaga and prada handbags online. Any suggested places  to go ( don't want to do it on ebay though)? 
thanks a lot.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Lots of threads and great info on this topic already, lease try a search


----------



## Love_Cam

Hi everyone!
After my awful experience with TheRealReal I am wondering when (if?) I get my clothes and things back where to look to consign next? Does anyone have any recommendations for online consigners that are great for sellers? Or a boutique where I can ship? Or am I going to have to learn the ways of selling on eBay?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

There's so many threads about this already, please always try a search first


----------



## VivaNYC

Hello TPF'ers! I've never sold any of my bags, and am looking into selling to popular online consignment shops like Yoogies Closet, Fashionphile, Luxury Exchange, etc. Have you had experience selling direct or consigned items to any of these places? I want the most $$$$ for my goods any suggestions or reviews on your experience?? or do you think I should Ebay or Bonanza or Poshmark?? Thank you!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

What kind of items are they.. LV, Hermes, Chanel... these bring the highest prices
based on condition more or less

There are consignment stores that will buy outright but the prices can be lower

You have to contact them and see what they are offering & at what percentages
outright buy vs consignment

If you are a first time seller on ebay, would be very cautions with high end designer
items especially bags


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
As you can imagine, this is asked a lot 
Please always try a search first


----------



## lnh7226

I purchased a Gucci Soho Disco purse from The Real Real  and posted it to the authentication thread on this forum and it came back as fake. I was upset about this because I almost trusted their authentication process and spent hundreds of dollars on a fake purse. I searched this forum and did not see anything about the Real Real so I thought I would start a thread to warn others about this. 

Has anyone else bought designer purses from The Real Real that turned out to be fake?


----------



## daysha

So sorry to hear this has happened to you.  This is why I won't buy preloved.  I know there are some great deals to be had out there, but I'm too paranoid to risk it.  I read that The Real Real doesn't allow for returns, but is there any sort of policy in place if an item isn't authentic?  I hope you are able to get your money back.  There should be an exception if a product they said was authentic turns out not to be.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

lnh7226 said:


> I purchased a Gucci Soho Disco purse from The Real Real  and posted it to the authentication thread on this forum and it came back as fake. I was upset about this because I almost trusted their authentication process and spent hundreds of dollars on a fake purse. I searched this forum and did not see anything about the Real Real so I thought I would start a thread to warn others about this.
> 
> Has anyone else bought designer purses from The Real Real that turned out to be fake?



I've never heard of the real real? 
But if you'd like to buy preloved I know these sites are legit

fashionphile
yoogis closet

And I'm 100% they do returns, as long as you keep their specific bag tag on it you can return it 


Hope I could help ?


edit: also bag borrow steal's website, you can even rent designer handbags if you wanted to.


----------



## Phanatical

My Gucci Soho chain tote purchase from there is actually out for delivery today and now I'm super worried! I have bought from there in the past and had very good experiences all 3 times so I'm hoping the trend continues.

I love Yoogi's and have looked at Fashionphile but sometimes I see a lot of their things at FP are marked up way over current retail value. For instance, many of the Goyard totes which are normal, every day, in-stock totes are priced well over retail and I don't understand why. I'm not going to pay $1900 for a pre-loved black St Louis GM when I can get it brand new at the store for $1400!

Anyways I digress. As soon as mine is delivered today I am going to post it here for authentication and hope and pray for the best. I hope you have some way to challenge them for a return! I feel in the future, even if it all works out for me today, I may just steer clear and deal with Yoogi's from now on. Always great service!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Phanatical said:


> My Gucci Soho chain tote purchase from there is actually out for delivery today and now I'm super worried! I have bought from there in the past and had very good experiences all 3 times so I'm hoping the trend continues.
> 
> I love Yoogi's and have looked at Fashionphile but sometimes I see a lot of their things at FP are marked up way over current retail value. For instance, many of the Goyard totes which are normal, every day, in-stock totes are priced well over retail and I don't understand why. I'm not going to pay $1900 for a pre-loved black St Louis GM when I can get it brand new at the store for $1400!
> 
> Anyways I digress. As soon as mine is delivered today I am going to post it here for authentication and hope and pray for the best. I hope you have some way to challenge them for a return! I feel in the future, even if it all works out for me today, I may just steer clear and deal with Yoogi's from now on. Always great service!



I will be interested to hear.  I have three Gucci Soho Totes, one from Gucci, two from Neiman Marcus and it looks real.  Holes in pocket corners yep.  I can crossbody two but the third I wonder because I know they make some bags straight to outlet and I almost think the one that seems so different is less quality but not fake I bought it from Gucci.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lnh7226 said:


> I purchased a Gucci Soho Disco purse from The Real Real  and posted it to the authentication thread on this forum and it came back as fake. I was upset about this because I almost trusted their authentication process and spent hundreds of dollars on a fake purse. I searched this forum and did not see anything about the Real Real so I thought I would start a thread to warn others about this.
> 
> Has anyone else bought designer purses from The Real Real that turned out to be fake?


 

A big deterrent for me is buying a bag from TheRealReal because their
bags are "a final sale" & very often from buying other items on their
sign, I have often found the condition misdescribed, so I no longer am
interested in buying from TRR

So to think that TRR is selling fake bags knowingly or unknowingly &
perhaps having to get a third party authentication to prove that a bag
is indeed "fake" doesn't work for me..

There are just too many other sellers who have legit merchandise &
will take a return if there is a problem..


----------



## skyqueen

TRR isn't the only one selling fake Gucci Discos. MyHabitat and BTR have sold fakes, too.


----------



## GhstDreamer

RebeccaJ said:


> I will be interested to hear.  I have three Gucci Soho Totes, one from Gucci, two from Neiman Marcus and it looks real.  Holes in pocket corners yep.  I can crossbody two but the third I wonder because *I know they make some bags straight to outlet and I almost think the one that seems so different is less quality but not fake I bought it from Gucci.*



There aren't any made for outlet bags from the Soho line as far as I know. PT created a thread regarding outlet bags. Most bags specifically made for the outlet tend to made in more basic shapes, less hardware, etc.


----------



## lnh7226

Hi Ladies-

I have bought from Yoogis in the past and they were great, only thing is that their inventory is usually limited to a few pieces from each designer. It is hard to get a bag from them when you are looking for a specific design and color.

As far as what happened with Real Real.....
I called Real Real and had to raise hell to get my money back and threaten to charge back my card if they did not accept my return. I had the grounds to do a chargeback as item sold was not as described since it was being sold as authentic when it was fake.  

They of course shrugged off the fact that this forum told me my bag was fake and said that only their "experts" are qualified to authenticate. I continued to push back and told them that I then myself went to the store and felt the real bag in my hand and the tassel looked and felt completely different so there is no way to explain away the discrepancies and pin their experts against other experts.  She reluctantly agreed to accept the return and offered no apology or offer to follow up with the authenticator and see where they dropped the ball. I am sure it will be relisted and   sold again to the next poor unsuspecting buyer. I am still waiting for my refund on my credit card but will keep you posted.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Thanks for posting. I noticed they had quite a few disco bags for sale. I am going to just buy it new.


----------



## mollylope

The real real will give you a return on a bag youve determined is fake, even on final sale items. I have done it with lanvin flats that were fake.


----------



## Imready

I have Gucci on my hardware, the stiching is great no I have the Gucci logo but the thing is I don't have a serial number nd I think it may be fo leather


----------



## papertiger

Imready said:


> I have Gucci on my hardware, the stiching is great no I have the Gucci logo but the thing is I don't have a serial number nd I think it may be fo leather



Gucci bags have had code numbers since the 1970s 

If you are at all worried post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-922866.html


----------



## piaboal

I did a post on Purse Forum about a fake LV Sofia Coppola bag my sister purchased from TRR. She didn't look at it thoroughly and I realized all the hallmarks were wrong. TRR wouldn't acknowledge their mistake and told her she had altered the bag. They wouldn't even address the fact it was the exact bag from their photos. I will never buy from them again.


----------



## allyloupuppy

She needs to contact her credit card company for help. I too will never buy from them!


----------



## allyloupuppy

piaboal said:


> I did a post on Purse Forum about a fake LV Sofia Coppola bag my sister purchased from TRR. She didn't look at it thoroughly and I realized all the hallmarks were wrong. TRR wouldn't acknowledge their mistake and told her she had altered the bag. They wouldn't even address the fact it was the exact bag from their photos. I will never buy from them again.



She needs to contact her credit card company for help. I too will never buy from them!


----------



## lnh7226

piaboal said:


> I did a post on Purse Forum about a fake LV Sofia Coppola bag my sister purchased from TRR. She didn't look at it thoroughly and I realized all the hallmarks were wrong. TRR wouldn't acknowledge their mistake and told her she had altered the bag. They wouldn't even address the fact it was the exact bag from their photos. I will never buy from them again.



Thanks for sharing, sadly Real Real cannot be trusted and they are doing nothing to fix their "authentication process".


----------



## piaboal

lnh7226 said:


> Thanks for sharing, sadly Real Real cannot be trusted and they are doing nothing to fix their "authentication process".



Agreed. They totally dismissed it and tried to turn it on my sister to say she 'altered' the bag. Terrible.


----------



## Melbrelik

lnh7226 said:


> I purchased a Gucci Soho Disco purse from The Real Real  and posted it to the authentication thread on this forum and it came back as fake. I was upset about this because I almost trusted their authentication process and spent hundreds of dollars on a fake purse. I searched this forum and did not see anything about the Real Real so I thought I would start a thread to warn others about this.
> 
> Has anyone else bought designer purses from The Real Real that turned out to be fake?


Thanks for that information.  I have used Tradesy and so for the item I purchased was authentic.  However, I have one purchase I have questions about and will be requesting authentication.


----------



## Melbrelik

allyloupuppy said:


> She needs to contact her credit card company for help. I too will never buy from them!


Wow, on TRR trying to deflect the blame.  They should be posted in the Fake Bag forum just for not acknowlegding the misrepresentation.


----------



## Stansgirl

lnh7226 said:


> I purchased a Gucci Soho Disco purse from The Real Real  and posted it to the authentication thread on this forum and it came back as fake. I was upset about this because I almost trusted their authentication process and spent hundreds of dollars on a fake purse. I searched this forum and did not see anything about the Real Real so I thought I would start a thread to warn others about this.
> 
> Has anyone else bought designer purses from The Real Real that turned out to be fake?


About a year ago , I purchased a Burberry messenger bag from the RR and it was a FAKE.  After a bit of a hassle, they finally returned my money and shipping.  I will NEVER do business with the RR again!!!


----------



## dollyxo

TRR is horrible!! Yoogi's Closet and Fashionphile are the best! Yoogis is my favorite even though they have a crappy selection sometimes.


----------



## s2missanna

They have fake dresses on there also. And their customer service is a pain to deal with. Never purchasing from them again. Their site should be called thefakefake


----------



## cakebythepound

Great thread, all good info!


----------



## laurennicole726

s2missanna said:


> They have fake dresses on there also. And their customer service is a pain to deal with. Never purchasing from them again. Their site should be called thefakefake



Haha, The FakeFake has a nice ring to it! That would be a much more accurate name for their site!


----------



## Supersmarti69

Ugh! The Real Reall is the REAL FAKE. I purchased a Marc Jacobs Antonia last week. It is fake! There is CP or GP stamped into the leather on the top of the bag. I'm waiting to hear from them about what they are willing to do as it is not returnable. AVOID that site. I don't mind preloved. I mind fake! ​


----------



## blktauna

So I have many things that need new homes (several coach bags, Tods, some Lambertson Truex shoes, a pair of Prada) and was wondering where's the best place to consign. I'm in NYC and open to a brick and morter.

Many Thanks!


----------



## anthrosphere

I recommend using local/b&m consignment as they may offer higher prices. Online stores tend to rip you off, and they don't accept Coach anymore. Prada and Tod's might be accepted online but I don't think they sell well so they will be offered at very low prices. I definitely recommend local if possible!!


----------



## blktauna

anthrosphere said:


> I recommend using local/b&m consignment as they may offer higher prices. Online stores tend to rip you off, and they don't accept Coach anymore. Prada and Tod's might be accepted online but I don't think they sell well so they will be offered at very low prices. I definitely recommend local if possible!!


thx, I'm going to ask around


----------



## BeenBurned

Although they "guarantee" authenticity of their listings, some obvious and some not-so obvious counterfeit get sold. Although they've been found with fakes in the past, I was never certain how they handled the item when notified that they sold a fake and took the return. 

Sadly, their handling is not as I'd hoped. 

(This was the buyer's original AT post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2099#post-32536066 ) 

It was (un)authenticated here and here. 

This post discusses some of the mistakes they've made.

Long story short, TRR took the fake bag back from the buyer, gave her a refund and promptly relisted it. And sadly, the fake Coach bag was sold to an unwitting buyer. 
*This is the original listing bought and returned as FAKE to TheRealReal*: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ach-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-aPQZ2tLdOeo

*And they KNEW it was fake and relisted it anyway after receiving it back from the buyer*: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-leather-shoulder-bag-aPQZ2tLdOeo-3cAChE4YTtg


----------



## jellyv

Thank you for following up on this and alerting folks here. Serious caveat emptor with this business.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

From my experience with fake Hermes bags returned to TRR  they relist it again. I even posted about that here ( #1208)  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/therealreal-opinions.774120/page-81#post-32097228


----------



## DaBish

I recently purchased a preloved Gucci purse from the real real. I had an authentication done by castira the minute the bag came in the mail  because I've read some of the horror stories posted here about them selling fakes. 

Luckily castira said my bag was authentic. I just don't know enough to be able to determine fake from real on my own so it's extremely scary as a buyer. 


The real real sent me a huge box and consignment slip for me to ship them my unwanted items but I didn't follow through with it . I checked the prices for what they are selling similar items and then deducted what they would take for commission and decided it just wasn't worth the trouble .


It's a shame that they aren't more careful with authentication because they do have some really good prices but people will really be reluctant to buy from them knowing that this is an ongoing issue.


----------



## whateve

This thread should be included here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bought-my-hg-sunnies-on-real-real.995278/#post-32570715


----------



## sdkitty

I haven't bought anything from them but found when looking it pays to ask questions.  A couple of bags I was interested in were listed as good condition.  I messaged them asking questions.  It took two days but they did provide more photos.  There was very significant wear on the bags.  While they were priced well, I wouldn't want a bag with noticeable wear.  Would rather pay a bit more for an excellent one.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

Hi everyone,

I’ve been dealing with the Real Real’s BS for a month, but I’ve been waiting until my refund was deposited to my bank account to post. In an effort to be fair, I also wanted to see how they handled the issue as had they handled it well, it would change some of what I would say. Well... they handled it terribly. 

You can read my initial post on the mess here.

I’ve attached my Twitter exchange (they failed to reply to email/phone calls initially) and I will take screenshots of the email I sent. 

I will say the phone rep was better after he saw my detailed photos, but even that wasn’t great. I did get a free shipping label & they refunded my shipping cost, but regardless, it never should have taken so long to get a refund. The other items returned were put back to my account almost instantly after they had received them. The glasses? Nope. Additional 2 weeks or more. I received the glasses within 3-4 days of placing the order. I knew they were fake pretty much immediately. I didn’t stall on my return, so this was 100% them. 

Anyway, I wanted to let everyone know my experience so it hopefully will not happen to you. If you’re looking for the same ½ tint Chanel sunnies, do not buy a pair that is likely relisted on therealreal—they’re most likely the same pair! If you need help with these sunnies specifically, please let me know. I realize I’m not an official authenticator, but I do collect sunnies (and Chanel) and after my experience with this, its kind of burned in to my brain.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend & I hope this helps to prevent someone else from dealing with the nightmare I went through. 

Xoxo.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Any updates of the case?


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

BelleZeBoob said:


> Any updates of the case?



I’m sorry for any confusion. I did post the resolution in the links in my initial post.

Long story short, I finally got my money, but it seems they sold them again! If not mine, another fake pair. It’s really disgraceful.

This was my last update in the Chanel forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bought-my-hg-sunnies-on-real-real.995278/page-2#post-32626244

(Reply #23)


----------



## jbags07

I was alerted to this thread as I experienced some recent issues with TRR. I am new at this and had trouble finding someone to authenticate~ a couple of sites I emailed ignored me. But that said, the LV bag I purchased a few weeks ago from TRR was listed to be in ‘very good’ condition and the pix appeared to support that. When I received the bag it was not at all in good condition, full of issues not mentioned. Worst if all the moldy and mildewy smell of the bag rendered it unusable.  This was my first designer purchase and I was terribly upset. My emails to TRR were ignored so after 2 days I opened a case with PayPal who decided in my favor and I was refunded the money after I returned the bag. That said, buyer beware with TRR. I won’t ever purchase again from them. On a brighter note, I purchased a cute little LV from Yoogi’s Closet and had a great experience, and last week received my speedy 25B I purchased new. ☺️


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> I haven't bought anything from them but found when looking it pays to ask questions.  A couple of bags I was interested in were listed as good condition.  I messaged them asking questions.  It took two days but they did provide more photos.  There was very significant wear on the bags.  While they were priced well, I wouldn't want a bag with noticeable wear.  Would rather pay a bit more for an excellent one.



It's good to know that they will respond to questions and take more photos.  The main reason I've not ever seriously considered buying a bag from them is that their photos are so poor.  With better and more clear photos, the condition would be much easier to determine up front and it would be easier to authenticate.  With so many of their designer bags being final sale, I'm not sure I'd ever take the risk in any case.  I guess their volume is so huge that they don't want to spend the time and money on better photos.  I'd think that it would save them a lot of hassle in the long run as people wouldn't be so disappointed.


----------



## sdkitty

someone on the marc jacobs subforum got two or more bags from there and was happy with them.....guess you just have to shop carefully and ask questions


----------



## Taylor_elle

I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from them but I know the bag well enough to authenticate it myself and fortunately it was like new although the description didn’t help much. It is very true that their descriptions of condition are very poor. I’ve seen bags on there listed as “Very Good” condition and when looking closer at the pictures I noticed very visible corner wear where the leather is scrapped off and there was absolutely no mention of this in the description of the bag except a vague “light external wear”. I saw other issues so it’s basically purchase at your own risk. Be very thorough in your examination of their pictures before purchasing.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Taylor_elle said:


> I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from them but I know the bag well enough to authenticate it myself and fortunately it was like new although the description didn’t help much. It is very true that their descriptions of condition are very poor. I’ve seen bags on there listed as “Very Good” condition and when looking closer at the pictures I noticed very visible corner wear where the leather is scrapped off and there was absolutely no mention of this in the description of the bag except a vague “light external wear”. I saw other issues so it’s basically purchase at your own risk. Be very thorough in your examination of their pictures before purchasing.



Very Good in TRR speak = Fair/Barely Acceptable in the real world. So yes, you should definitely check the pictures on as big a monitor as you can, zooming in and carefully looking at every bit.


----------



## Taylor_elle

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Very Good in TRR speak = Fair/Barely Acceptable in the real world. So yes, you should definitely check the pictures on as big a monitor as you can, zooming in and carefully looking at every bit.



lol Indeed. The problem is according to their description for “Very Good” condition the handbag should only have light scuffing.


----------



## kateincali

I emailed TRR in late September about a fake Marc Jacobs stam listed and was told they would have someone take another look at it, but it's still up. I wish they were more careful with their authentications and descriptions, but I suppose it isn't cost effective for them to put in more effort.
https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/marc-jacobs-quilted-stam-bag-FKsu4hYNzTY


----------



## whateve

faith_ann said:


> I emailed TRR in late September about a fake Marc Jacobs stam listed and was told they would have someone take another look at it, but it's still up. I wish they were more careful with their authentications and descriptions, but I suppose it isn't cost effective for them to put in more effort.
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/marc-jacobs-quilted-stam-bag-FKsu4hYNzTY


They are just giving lip service. They won't remove fakes. If someone buys it and complains, they will take it back and put it back up for sale. We've already seen them do this.


----------



## kateincali

whateve said:


> They are just giving lip service. They won't remove fakes. If someone buys it and complains, they will take it back and put it back up for sale. We've already seen them do this.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same fake Fall 2005 stam I've seen bouncing around TRR for the last three or four years.

If I was into conspiracy theories I would be wondering why I was just banned from TRR for suspicious browsing activity (looking at three listings?) until I checked the box that I'm a person.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all :

I am not sure where to post this as I noticed there are many TRR-related postings.

I have just been alerted by my relative that she has JUST returned a FAKED hermes ex libris en kimonos 90cm scarf to Therealreal (What an irony with their name).  Unfortunately she did not give me any more details except that she told me the pictures did not reveal much until she got it -- the signature, the design title and the material (very light?) were tell-tale signs.  *SO, be very careful if you see another 90cm silk ex libris en kimonos scarf *being listed again. 

We all know by now that TRR think that the rest of us are suckers and gullible human beings !!  Very sad.


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all :
> 
> I am not sure where to post this as I noticed there are many TRR-related postings.
> 
> I have just been alerted by my relative that she has JUST returned a FAKED hermes ex libris en kimonos 90cm scarf to Therealreal (What an irony with their name).  Unfortunately she did not give me any more details except that she told me the pictures did not reveal much until she got it -- the signature, the design title and the material (very light?) were tell-tale signs.  *SO, be very careful if you see another 90cm silk ex libris en kimonos scarf *being listed again.
> 
> We all know by now that TRR think that the rest of us are suckers and gullible human beings !!  Very sad.



Yes, I saw it. It's the cw 03, the hems should be blue, not red like the one on TRR.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all :
> 
> I am not sure where to post this as I noticed there are many TRR-related postings.
> 
> I have just been alerted by my relative that she has JUST returned a FAKED hermes ex libris en kimonos 90cm scarf to Therealreal (What an irony with their name).  Unfortunately she did not give me any more details except that she told me the pictures did not reveal much until she got it -- the signature, the design title and the material (very light?) were tell-tale signs.  *SO, be very careful if you see another 90cm silk ex libris en kimonos scarf *being listed again.
> 
> We all know by now that TRR think that the rest of us are suckers and gullible human beings !!  Very sad.


I think a hint that there’s something wrong with an item (especially if it’s non-returnable and highly faked) is if it’s been sold before and now it’s back up for sale.
The first 2 things that come to mind are: not in the condition it was described OR fake.
I’ve also pointed out fakes to them (they had the same shoes listed: one fake and one genuine at the same time!) and never pulled the listing down. It sold and they never did anything about it.
I bought an Hervé Leger dress from them I’m sure it’s fake. There are design differences from the real one I’ve seen online, the elastic fabric is very soft and the overall quality is terrible.


----------



## whateve

blondissima777 said:


> I think a hint that there’s something wrong with an item (especially if it’s non-returnable and highly faked) is if it’s been sold before and now it’s back up for sale.
> The first 2 things that come to mind are: not in the condition it was described OR fake.
> I’ve also pointed out fakes to them (they had the same shoes listed: one fake and one genuine at the same time!) and never pulled the listing down. It sold and they never did anything about it.
> I bought an Hervé Leger dress from them I’m sure it’s fake. There are design differences from the real one I’ve seen online, the elastic fabric is very soft and the overall quality is terrible.


If you didn't happen to notice it listed before, is there anyway to tell it was sold previously?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

whateve said:


> If you didn't happen to notice it listed before, is there anyway to tell it was sold previously?


I don’t know of any other way.


----------



## Bales25

You can search the title and sort by sold perhaps, but not a guarantee.  Their descriptions are too broad, but they do seem to use the same pictures when relisting, so if it was recent, it may be easy to spot.


----------



## JustAGirlAndHerBirkin

I was recently approached about an authenticating position with TRR. I was shocked to find out they actually only authenticate 10% of their products. (This was straight from their Director of Authentication's mouth also stating that they always authenticate Chanel handbags because, that brand is always on the look out. However, a Gucci scarf would likely not be authenticated as Gucci is not as hard on bringing down fakes. SMH.


----------



## designerdesire

This is highly concerning. I whole-heartedly embraced TRR and have been buying from it more or less with abandon for a year+.  For high value items, I've had them authenticated, and I don't buy stuff that's highly faked (e.g., men's pouches), but I'm wondering if it makes sense to pivot to something else. Sometimes they sell products I can't find any evidence of anywhere. For example, I saw an MCM Portfolio today and wanted to see if I could find anything about the retail value, but there's no evidence the product was ever in production. Do we think the fakes are few and far between?


----------



## whateve

designerdesire said:


> This is highly concerning. I whole-heartedly embraced TRR and have been buying from it more or less with abandon for a year+.  For high value items, I've had them authenticated, and I don't buy stuff that's highly faked (e.g., men's pouches), but I'm wondering if it makes sense to pivot to something else. Sometimes they sell products I can't find any evidence of anywhere. For example, I saw an MCM Portfolio today and wanted to see if I could find anything about the retail value, but there's no evidence the product was ever in production. Do we think the fakes are few and far between?


No, I've heard of too many cases of fakes to believe it is rare.


----------



## bababebi

JustAGirlAndHerBirkin said:


> I was recently approached about an authenticating position with TRR. I was shocked to find out they actually only authenticate 10% of their products. (This was straight from their Director of Authentication's mouth also stating that they always authenticate Chanel handbags because, that brand is always on the look out. However, a Gucci scarf would likely not be authenticated as Gucci is not as hard on bringing down fakes. SMH.



Check this out:



LovingTheOrange said:


> *I want to warn against buying this inauthentic bag that The Real Real is selling.* I purchased the vintage kelly 20, then paid for @bababebi's authentication services. Upon my initial inspection, the bag seemed off to me. There were so many things that didn't look or feel right (half of the stamp is missing, photo below), so I'm glad bababebi's analysis was the same. She deemed that it was INAUTHENTIC and listed a variety of reasons.
> 
> I previously purchased a bag from TRR that they listed as anemone leather. Thankfully, the bag was deemed authentic by bababebi but the color is completely wrong. Bababebi told me that anemone wasn't even out in 2005 yet and that the actual color is cyclamen. How can I believe TRR's opinion of authentic vs inauthentic if they can't even correctly identify a shade of purple?
> 
> Anyways, I sent it back and they issued a refund after having their "in-house experts" re-evaluate the bag. I believe bababebi's evaluation over their "experts". I guess TRR still thinks it's real or they're trying to make money from people who don't authenticate second-hand purchases.
> 
> View attachment 4246076
> 
> View attachment 4246077
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is allowed- Admins, please delete if it's not.





bababebi said:


> Most unfortunate.
> 
> One of the principal reasons that it is impossible that this is an authentic bag is shown clearly in the photos.


----------



## designerdesire

Gosh. Guess I better start digging through orders and authenticating stuff. I'm past the return window on pretty much all of it, wondering if it's even worth going down the rabbit hole. Having been in this "industry" for 10+ years, I think I have a good eye but I definitely got lazy about posting stuff for authentication. Lulled into a false sense of security, obviously - and bought some "niche" items, like Valentino cuffs, DY jewelry, etc. that probably are unable to be authenticated reliably...sigh.


----------



## BeenBurned

designerdesire said:


> Gosh. Guess I better start digging through orders and authenticating stuff.* I'm past the return window on pretty much all of it, wondering if it's even worth going down the rabbit hole.* Having been in this "industry" for 10+ years, I think I have a good eye but I definitely got lazy about posting stuff for authentication. Lulled into a false sense of security, obviously - and bought some "niche" items, like Valentino cuffs, DY jewelry, etc. that probably are unable to be authenticated reliably...sigh.


If TRR is as honest a site as they claim to be, I would expect (and demand) that they'd stand behind their "guarantee" even if the return window has passed. IMO, an honorable site would take the return and issue a FULL refund even if years have passed if an item is accurately authenticated and deemed as fake.


----------



## designerdesire

BeenBurned said:


> If TRR is as honest a site as they claim to be, I would expect (and demand) that they'd stand behind their "guarantee" even if the return window has passed. IMO, an honorable site would take the return and issue a FULL refund even if years have passed if an item is accurately authenticated and deemed as fake.



Totally agree. And as a lawyer I suppose I should embrace my professional training to make those demands and get results. (Sigh.) I think I'm just kicking myself for not putting in the time on a by-purchase basis instead of now being in audit mode and wondering which items can credibly be authenticated.  I just want to enjoy my purchases!


----------



## FashionHuntress

JustAGirlAndHerBirkin said:


> I was recently approached about an authenticating position with TRR. I was shocked to find out they actually only authenticate 10% of their products. (This was straight from their Director of Authentication's mouth also stating that they always authenticate Chanel handbags because, that brand is always on the look out. However, a Gucci scarf would likely not be authenticated as Gucci is not as hard on bringing down fakes. SMH.


I was curious about this. Did they mention their process with Authenticating Hermes bags (Birkins)?  I bought 2 Birkins from them and both Authenticated by Bababebi.  My theory was they would go the extra mile with the Birkins because of the price point but I could be wrong.  Thoughts?


----------



## restricter

Just saw this from Fashionweek Daily:

Chanel Takes Legal Action Against Counterfeits in the Secondhand Market (The Fashion Law)
Chanel has filed a lawsuit against luxury resale site The RealReal, accusing it of selling counterfeit goods. According to the French house, The RealReal has sold “at least 7” fake bags. Furthermore, it believes the secondhand site “has attempted to deceive consumers into falsely believing that The RealReal has some kind of approval from or an association or affiliation with Chanel or that all CHANEL-branded goods sold by The RealReal are authentic.” Specifically, it is calling out The RealReal’s claims of “experts” who are able to identify authentic Chanel products. Chanel says that the only people able to do so work within Chanel.


----------



## restricter

Full article here:

Chanel is Suing The RealReal for Allegedly Selling Counterfeit Bags
TFLNovember 15, 2018
THE FASHION LAW EXCLUSIVE — Chanel is not a fan of luxury resale sites. Several months after filing suit against What Goes Around Comes Around, the Paris-based design house has named The RealReal in a trademark infringement and counterfeiting lawsuit, accusing the popular resale site of “selling counterfeit CHANEL handbags,” despite its claims that it “ensure that every item on[its site] is 100% the real thing.”

According to the complaint it filed in a New York federal court on Wednesday, which closely mirrors the action it filed against What Goes Around Comes Around in March, Chanel alleges that The RealReal, “through its business advertising and marketing practices, has attempted to deceive consumers into falsely believing that The RealReal has some kind of approval from or an association or affiliation with Chanel or that all CHANEL-branded goods sold by The RealReal are authentic.”

The famed fashion brand goes on to claim that while “there is no nor has there ever been any approval by or association or affiliation between Chanel and The RealReal …. the RealReal understands that the value of its CHANEL-branded inventory and attraction for consumers is enhanced if consumers believe that Chanel has a business relationship or affiliation with The RealReal.”

This is particularly problematic, according to Chanel, as it “recently learned that The RealReal has sold “at least 7” counterfeit CHANEL handbags” that are “vastly inferior and materially different from genuine Chanel products.”

In addition to differences in quality, Chanel asserts that it “determined certain handbags”  - including a “Chanel Pink Patent Flap Bag; Chanel Purple Quilted Flap Bag; Chanel Black Hobo Bag;Chanel Classic Black Flap Bag; Chanel Black Flap with Handle Bag; Chanel Black Chevron Tote; and Chanel Naked Flap Bag” - to be counterfeits “because certain purported CHANEL serial numbers on the Cartes D’Authenticite do not correspond with the serial numbers designated for the particular style of handbag.”

Chanel goes on to take issue with The RealReal’s claims that it employs “so-called experts, [who] have been ‘trained’ to authenticate genuine Chanel-branded goods.” The brand asserts that in reality, “Such training and knowledge regarding authentication of genuine CHANEL-branded goods could only reside within Chanel. Only Chanel itself can know what is genuine Chanel.”

Despite having “sold at least seven counterfeit CHANEL handbags and being put on notice by counsel for Chanel of its sale of counterfeit CHANEL-branded products, The RealReal continues to represent to the consuming public that … it does not accept fake or counterfeit merchandise,” which Chanel states is “impliedly false.”

With the foregoing in mind, Chanel has set forth claims of trademark infringement and counterfeiting, false advertising, unfair competition, and a number of others claims, and is seeking monetary damages and injunctive relief, the latter of which would force The RealReal to immediately and permanently cease the sale of counterfeit goods.

Beyond that, Chanel wants the court to require The RealReal to recall the allegedly fake bags and going forward, “to notify potential consumers that the purported authenticity of the products for sale by The RealReal is not verified or authenticated by Chanel and that Chanel does not guarantee items sold by The RealReal are genuine.” Such notice, per Chanel, “must be prominently displayed with large and legible text placed upon the materials, as well as in all of The RealReal’s advertising, marketing and promotional materials.”

While many luxury brands have begun to embrace  resale sites, such as The RealReal, Chanel, which does not offer any of its garments or handbags for sale online, has proven a marked outlier. Julie Wainwright, the founder of The RealReal, told TechCrunch last year that the company was “in talks with high-end brands like Louis Vuitton parent LVMH and Gucci owner Kering over potential partnerships.” However, she noted that at least one brand, whose name “begins with a C,” is particularly unhappy with its model and not looking to partner up any time soon. 

A representative for The RealReal told TFL on Thursday, “The RealReal unequivocally rejects Chanel’s claims.  Chanel’s lawsuit is nothing more than a thinly-veiled effort to stop consumers from reselling their authentic used goods, and to prevent customers from buying those goods at discounted prices.  They are trying to stop the circular economy. The RealReal stands behind its authenticity guarantee and will continue to provide a safe and reliable platform for consumers to resell luxury items.”

* The case is Chanel, Inc., v. The RealReal, Inc., 1:18-cv-10626-VSB (SDNY).


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

AFAIK, whenever The Real Real has been caught selling a fake, they give a refund.  So essentially they are fulfilling their guarantee.  And they fully disclaim a relationship with or endorsement by Chanel on their site, so I don't think Chanel has a leg to stand on.

I know they have relisted items returned as fakes and that is pretty shady, but I feel like to extent there are legal issues with that it is more consumer fraud and not a trademark matter.

ETA: this is clearly printed at the bottom of TRR website: "All items are pre-owned and consigned to The RealReal. Trademarks are owned by their respective brand owners. No brand owner endorses or sponsors this ad or has any association and/or affiliation with The RealReal."


----------



## designerdesire

My legal practice is actually as a TM lawyer.  So into brands, I dedicated my job to it!  It's interesting Chanel only specified a low number of fakes; 7 counterfeit bags isn't really a good yardstick if there's no basis for comparison: namely, out of how many?  The alleged behavior of re-selling fakes could actually be a TM infringement issue to the extent actions taken by TRR suggest to consumers there is an association with or an endorsement or sponsorship with Chanel.  But I think every consumer familiar with TRR (even casually) would understand that the authenticators are not licensed or otherwise trained by Chanel itself.  Also, to the extent TRR is selling fake Chanel merchandise as real, if consumers experience defects endemic to fakes, Chanel's goodwill in the CHANEL trademark could be damaged because a consumer might erroneously conclude the products are of poor quality (as one example).  Obviously re-sale sites cut in to retailers' business, so lawsuits could just be another way to skin, or at least put pressure on, the cat.  If the case ever gets to discovery, it will be interesting to see if any documents get produced that actually identify the methods that TRR uses to authenticate, because based on this thread, I'm sure we'd all be interested to know.  They'd probably be redacted/filed under seal, though, since I bet that would count as a trade secret.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

designerdesire said:


> My legal practice is actually as a TM lawyer.  So into brands, I dedicated my job to it!  It's interesting Chanel only specified a low number of fakes; 7 counterfeit bags isn't really a good yardstick if there's no basis for comparison: namely, out of how many?  The alleged behavior of re-selling fakes could actually be a TM infringement issue to the extent actions taken by TRR suggest to consumers there is an association with or an endorsement or sponsorship with Chanel.  But I think every consumer familiar with TRR (even casually) would understand that the authenticators are not licensed or otherwise trained by Chanel itself.  Also, to the extent TRR is selling fake Chanel merchandise as real, if consumers experience defects endemic to fakes, Chanel's goodwill in the CHANEL trademark could be damaged because a consumer might erroneously conclude the products are of poor quality (as one example).  Obviously re-sale sites cut in to retailers' business, so lawsuits could just be another way to skin, or at least put pressure on, the cat.  If the case ever gets to discovery, it will be interesting to see if any documents get produced that actually identify the methods that TRR uses to authenticate, because based on this thread, I'm sure we'd all be interested to know.  They'd probably be redacted/filed under seal, though, since I bet that would count as a trade secret.


They have posted articles on their blog as to how they authenticate other brands at least.  I definitely think TRR sells fakes, but I don't think they are by any means the majority of what they sell.  Their problem is much worse with inaccurate condition descriptions.  There are always going to be a few fakes slipping through in resale markets, even with the most well-intentioned sites.  Chanel wants to continuously increase its prices but at the same time attempt to limit the resale market.  It is shooting itself in the foot, as all but the most wealthy people justify buying expensive chanel because they think they can recoup some of their money if need be in the resale market.  
I think Chanel will have a hard time proving consumer confusion.  I also went and looked up the complaint and saw a response from TRR's attorney to Chanel's prior demand letter.  He cites the 2nd Circuit Tiffany case which holds that a resale market is allowed to use a brand name/trademark if it is necessary to describe a good.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They have posted articles on their blog as to how they authenticate other brands at least.  I definitely think TRR sells fakes, but I don't think they are by any means the majority of what they sell.  Their problem is much worse with inaccurate condition descriptions.  There are always going to be a few fakes slipping through in resale markets, even with the most well-intentioned sites.  Chanel wants to continuously increase its prices but at the same time attempt to limit the resale market.  It is shooting itself in the foot, as all but the most wealthy people justify buying expensive chanel because they think they can recoup some of their money if need be in the resale market.
> I think Chanel will have a hard time proving consumer confusion.  I also went and looked up the complaint and saw a response from TRR's attorney to Chanel's prior demand letter.  He cites the 2nd Circuit Tiffany case which holds that a resale market is allowed to use a brand name/trademark if it is necessary to describe a good.


It is true they are allowed to use the brand name to sell a good, just as it is legal to resell items you have purchased. However, if they are using the brand name to describe counterfeit goods, then that is not allowed.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> It is true they are allowed to use the brand name to sell a good, just as it is legal to resell items you have purchased. However, if they are using the brand name to describe counterfeit goods, then that is not allowed.


Definitely true.  I don't practice in IP law, but I don't believe Chanel will get much out of this unless they can show a significant number of the bags are counterfeit and that the company knew they were counterfeit when selling them.  Maybe the TM lawyer up the thread can chime in.


----------



## FashionHuntress

I remember when Chanel sued What Goes Around Comes Around.  Not sure what came of it as I was just there on Wednesday and they have a massive Chanel collection.  TRR also offer Birkin authentication classes.  I actually took one to see if I would learn anything.  Most of the stuff I already knew.  I did learn a new thing or two though.  They have a pretty big selection of Hermes at their flagship location in Soho.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> AFAIK, whenever The Real Real has been caught selling a fake, they give a refund.  So essentially they are fulfilling their guarantee.


The problem with that is that unless a buyer knows she got a fake and returns it, the buyer doesn't get the refund and TRR profits from that sale of a fake even if they (TRR) didn't know it was fake.
[QUOTE="MyAwesomeFinds, post: 32713604, member: 631998"I definitely think TRR sells fakes, but I don't think they are by any means the majority of what they sell. [/QUOTE]
I don't think TRR knowingly sells fakes but I don't think their "experts" are good enough or experienced enough to recognize "good" fakes so they slip through.

And IMO, it doesn't matter whether or not the majority of what they sell is fake or not. As the seller, they are supposed to verify and be certain of authenticity. The fact that fakes have slipped through indicates they aren't doing their due diligence.


----------



## Florasun

I recently became obsessed with TRR and bought a couple of things. One was an Hermes scarf (NOT ELenK 
The description said 'Excellent. No visible signs of wear.' There was a huge makeup stain and a long run in the silk. I returned it. The other item looked fine. You pays yer money and you takes yer chance, I suppose.


----------



## designerdesire

Quick update here for those interested. I've been auditing my purchases from TRR (and a few other sites, including Rebag and Fashionphile) having third-party, trusted authenticators go through.  It seems to be hard to find dedicated authenticators for even some premiere brands (e.g., Valentino, Givenchy, Bottega Veneta, etc. - any recommendations beyond Auth4U are welcome), but so far every piece with dispositive results have been determined *authentic*.  I got quick answers using Castira and CarolDiva for Gucci and Louis Vuitton, respectively. I also used Lollipuff's authentication service for 2 Hermes men's accessories bababebibi does not authenticate; on balance, I decided I wanted other sets of eyes on them and based on the information available online, Lollipuff has some interesting tech behind their service and I found the service to be prompt, professional, and I feel trustworthy. There's still a lot to go; my first batch of the remaining brands is with Authenticate4U, but am hoping for more positive results.


----------



## JadaStormy

Louis Vuitton sued eBay a few years ago, I believe for the same reason. I would never purchase from TRR, I saw a girl on youtube get the easiest to spot fake LV luggage tag from them. I'm like no way they have experts if that thing got through! She took it to LV to get hot stamped and was very embarrassed when they told her it was fake.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

designerdesire said:


> Quick update here for those interested. I've been auditing my purchases from TRR (and a few other sites, including Rebag and Fashionphile) having third-party, trusted authenticators go through.  It seems to be hard to find dedicated authenticators for even some premiere brands (e.g., Valentino, Givenchy, Bottega Veneta, etc. - any recommendations beyond Auth4U are welcome), but so far every piece with dispositive results have been determined *authentic*.  I got quick answers using Castira and CarolDiva for Gucci and Louis Vuitton, respectively. I also used Lollipuff's authentication service for 2 Hermes men's accessories bababebibi does not authenticate; on balance, I decided I wanted other sets of eyes on them and based on the information available online, Lollipuff has some interesting tech behind their service and I found the service to be prompt, professional, and I feel trustworthy. There's still a lot to go; my first batch of the remaining brands is with Authenticate4U, but am hoping for more positive results.


I never re-authenticate, so I'm curious... aren't you just submitting photos to these folks? Just personally, I would rather the company that actually has the physical item deem it authentic or not - I've never understood the practice of submitting a photo for authentication. The people and/or companies you listed are so tiny in comparison to FP, TRR, etc., you could be dealing with someone (or a few someones) just sitting in their bathrobe at home and deeming it authentic. The sheer number of Speedy bags, for example, that Fashionphile sees would pale in comparison to what an third-party ever sees, so I would tend to trust them significantly less. It's not as though anyone, at all, has a degree in authentication - where are the credentials for anyone, really.

TRR is crap sometimes with their descriptions and listings, but I shop there A LOT. I think Chanel is suffering as people turn to the secondary market more as their prices increase, and they want to scare consumers away. I was at a business conference where they discussed TM/copyright and although companies have to fight for their products, every time they do it, it shows a focus on litigation rather than creation and should be seen negatively to some extent. Chanel is an established brand, I'm sure no one is under the impression they are buying from Chanel when shopping TRR.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I never re-authenticate, so I'm curious... aren't you just submitting photos to these folks? Just personally, I would rather the company that actually has the physical item deem it authentic or not - I've never understood the practice of submitting a photo for authentication. The people and/or companies you listed are so tiny in comparison to FP, TRR, etc., you could be dealing with someone (or a few someones) just sitting in their bathrobe at home and deeming it authentic. The sheer number of Speedy bags, for example, that Fashionphile sees would pale in comparison to what an third-party ever sees, so I would tend to trust them significantly less. It's not as though anyone, at all, has a degree in authentication - where are the credentials for anyone, really.
> 
> TRR is crap sometimes with their descriptions and listings, but I shop there A LOT. I think Chanel is suffering as people turn to the secondary market more as their prices increase, and they want to scare consumers away. I was at a business conference where they discussed TM/copyright and although companies have to fight for their products, every time they do it, it shows a focus on litigation rather than creation and should be seen negatively to some extent. Chanel is an established brand, I'm sure no one is under the impression they are buying from Chanel when shopping TRR.


It is possible for someone sitting in their bathrobe at home to have acquired the knowledge to authenticate. Seeing a vast number of bags doesn't make someone an expert. I don't sit at home in a bathrobe when I authenticate, but if I did, it wouldn't make me any less knowledgeable. If there are the right pictures, it is very possible to authenticate from pictures without handling a bag. We've seen obvious fakes on TRR and other sites. It just makes good sense to get another opinion.


----------



## designerdesire

Well, I got burned by TRR! First round of authentications from Authenticate4U came in and at least one item in that batch was deemed fake, a men's Balenciaga tote. I'll have to continue the audit before picking a fight with them; however, any experience anyone has in this situation would be helpful, as these purchases were made some time ago (about 10 months - over a year).

For edification, here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j1dxlm7nmdovo32/AAB6wq3mfi5QJEgEUO2q1myTa?dl=0

Apparently it is a horrible fake, although I have little familiarity with Bal.


----------



## BeenBurned

designerdesire said:


> Well, I got burned by TRR! First round of authentications from Authenticate4U came in and at least one item in that batch was deemed fake, a men's Balenciaga tote. I'll have to continue the audit before picking a fight with them; however, any experience anyone has in this situation would be helpful, as these purchases were made some time ago (about 10 months - over a year).
> 
> For edification, here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j1dxlm7nmdovo32/AAB6wq3mfi5QJEgEUO2q1myTa?dl=0
> 
> Apparently it is a horrible fake, although I have little familiarity with Bal.


Since it's been a while and TRR might give you a hard time after this amount of time, I'd contact them to give a heads up that you're in the process of verifying authenticity of your purchases (after learning that there have been fakes sold on the site) and so far, you've found that at least one of your purchases was fake. Let them know you'll follow up once you get the verdict on the rest.


----------



## Blueberry1

designerdesire said:


> Well, I got burned by TRR! First round of authentications from Authenticate4U came in and at least one item in that batch was deemed fake, a men's Balenciaga tote. I'll have to continue the audit before picking a fight with them; however, any experience anyone has in this situation would be helpful, as these purchases were made some time ago (about 10 months - over a year).
> 
> For edification, here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j1dxlm7nmdovo32/AAB6wq3mfi5QJEgEUO2q1myTa?dl=0
> 
> Apparently it is a horrible fake, although I have little familiarity with Bal.



Sorry, designerdesire. I too have soured on TRR. Haven’t gone thru authentication re the many things I’ve purchased, but condition seems to have gone downhill even as prices have gone up on that site. It’s a shame.


----------



## Aprilmay

I just received a pair of Chanel ballet flats from the TRR they don’t have any code inside the like my store bought flats!! You would think with Chanel coming down on them they would be careful with what they are selling


----------



## BeenBurned

Aprilmay said:


> I just received a pair of Chanel ballet flats from the TRR they don’t have any code inside the like my store bought flats!! You would think with Chanel coming down on them they would be careful with what they are selling


Although I'm not expert on Chanel, I have some ballet flats (professionally authenticated) that have no markings on the uppers. The markings wore off with use but it doesn't mean the shoes aren't authentic.

With that said, if I were you, I'd verify authenticity, perhaps on the shoes thread here: 
*Authenticate Those SHOES*


----------



## designerdesire

Blueberry1 said:


> Sorry, designerdesire. I too have soured on TRR. Haven’t gone thru authentication re the many things I’ve purchased, but condition seems to have gone downhill even as prices have gone up on that site. It’s a shame.



Yes; in fairness to them, a majority of the items as authenticated by their respective authorities (e.g., Castira, CarolDiva, etc.) returned as authentic.  However, other items incapable of authentication now pose a unique problem (e.g., Valentino men's jewelry, non-bag Hermes items), and I have now lost trust in their platform.  I was less inclined to be so skeptical of them since a platform selling so many items is BOUND to turn up the occasional fake, no matter how diligent the review.  Regardless, when it's my hard-earned money and my trust, even one is too many, so I won't be buying from them again I don't think.  It will depend heavily on how they respond to my (currently half-drafted) letter basically saying they need to unwind any transaction where the underlying purchase was deemed fake.  I'll post the letter as sent and update others if/when I hear back from them.


----------



## BeenBurned

designerdesire said:


> Yes; in fairness to them, a majority of the items as authenticated by their respective authorities (e.g., Castira, CarolDiva, etc.) returned as authentic.


I've seen posts where their "respective authorities" have gotten it wrong, in which case, maybe they need to find authenticators who know and are able to admit to their limits. I'd rather have an authenticator tell me, "sorry but that's not my area of expertise. I recommend "X" who has a specialist in that item/line/brand." 

IMO, that's way more professional than trying to be a jack-of-all-trades.


----------



## FashionHuntress

Well I just took my Birkin to the Spa I got from TRR. It’s been authenticated by Bababebi but there’s a tiny bit of me that’s nevervous because of the horror stories im reading.


----------



## Prufrock613

FashionHuntress said:


> Well I just took my Birkin to the Spa I got from TRR. It’s been authenticated by Bababebi but there’s a tiny bit of me that’s nevervous because of the horror stories im reading.


I wouldn’t fret.  Bababebi is top notch in her field.


----------



## FashionHuntress

Prufrock613 said:


> I wouldn’t fret.  Bababebi is top notch in her field.



I know.  I’m a worry wart by nature.  Not one my my favorite qualities. LOL! Can’t wait to see what the SPA does for my bag as far as freshening it up. My SA Saïd it would make a world of difference. I Hope so.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have purchased a lot from TRR over the years.  
I recently posted a pic of a Balenciaga (one of five) that I purchased in 2014-2015.  All the bags were brand new with tags when I purchased them.
I guess one bag has been called into question on this forum because it is metallic - and not one that is seen often, if, at all.

I posted on the authenticity thread and the authenticators have been researching this bag.  Luckily, I saved a screenshot of everything from TRR, even the receipt!

Safe to say for now, it appears to be a Limited Edition bag.  Just as two others are that I purchased within months of each other.


----------



## designerdesire

I sent TRR a letter today asking them to unwind the transaction and also to accept a return of a more recent purchase of an Hermes belt that I cannot reliably get authenticated.  Let's see what they say...


----------



## designerdesire

TRR sent me an RMA today for the fake bag, but with no comment on the substance of my letter, or so much as an apology. They ignored multiple of the requests I made in the letter save for the main return AND also had the gall to charge me $12 for the return fee. I want to get this audit and these returns over with so I can never deal with them again.


----------



## BeenBurned

designerdesire said:


> TRR sent me an RMA today for the fake bag, but with no comment on the substance of my letter, or so much as an apology. They ignored multiple of the requests I made in the letter save for the main return AND also* had the gall to charge me $12 for the return fee.* I want to get this audit and these returns over with so I can never deal with them again.


I'd be the biggest PITA until they covered that return fee! THere's no reason you should be out a cent for their ineptness. (And I'm being "nice" calling it ineptness rather than out and out fraud and deceit!)


----------



## Bales25

designerdesire said:


> TRR sent me an RMA today for the fake bag, but with no comment on the substance of my letter, or so much as an apology. They ignored multiple of the requests I made in the letter save for the main return AND also had the gall to charge me $12 for the return fee. I want to get this audit and these returns over with so I can never deal with them again.


When I had a return for the same reason (authenticity), it showed the $12 fee, but the refund was for the full amount.  But I think that was in the email I got telling me it would show that way.  I'd definitely dispute the fee since it's a fake.


----------



## designerdesire

Bales25 said:


> When I had a return for the same reason (authenticity), it showed the $12 fee, but the refund was for the full amount.  But I think that was in the email I got telling me it would show that way.  I'd definitely dispute the fee since it's a fake.



They clarified that the fee had been waived, but hadn't said so in the original message.  It looks like I was also able to get an RMA for the Hermes belt I couldn't authenticate.  (I never used it since I couldn't and wasn't sure what to do with it.)  My final request to ask them to refund the G/C my boyfriend got me with the intention of me getting the belt for myself (he feels I'm a bit too difficult to pick right down to the item...).  After this, I don't want to continue to do business, at least for the time being, so hopefully they'll honor that last ask and let me go on my way.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

designerdesire said:


> They clarified that the fee had been waived, but hadn't said so in the original message.  It looks like I was also able to get an RMA for the Hermes belt I couldn't authenticate.  (I never used it since I couldn't and wasn't sure what to do with it.)  My final request to ask them to refund the G/C my boyfriend got me with the intention of me getting the belt for myself (he feels I'm a bit too difficult to pick right down to the item...).  After this, I don't want to continue to do business, at least for the time being, so hopefully they'll honor that last ask and let me go on my way.



I may get totally flamed for saying this, but you said you have bought many many items over the years and so far everything but one has come back authentic.  The one that came back fake they are refunding you for without quarrel, and they are also letting you send back items you can't get an independent opinion on.  It seems like they are standing behind their authenticity pledge.  Do you think you will find any resale business that will NEVER have a fake?  I have heard allegations of fakes on TPF for pretty much every well known consignment site.

I can understand if you don't want to buy from them going forward for things that can't be authenticated easily, but for things you can get 3rd party verification for, I don't see what the problem is.  Otherwise you're probably better off never shopping 2nd hand and only buying directly from designer boutiques.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I may get totally flamed for saying this, but you said you have bought many many items over the years and so far everything but one has come back authentic.  The one that came back fake they are refunding you for without quarrel, and they are also letting you send back items you can't get an independent opinion on.  It seems like they are standing behind their authenticity pledge.  Do you think you will find any resale business that will NEVER have a fake?  I have heard allegations of fakes on TPF for pretty much every well known consignment site.


Not flamed but (IMO), your thinking is skewed. 

Their policy (and the LAW!) require that they KNOW with 100% certainty that items are authentic BEFORE listing them. 

To honor an "authenticity guarantee" after a buyer does some research is NOT what an honest company or seller does because an honest seller (particularly a company that claims to do so) would have VERIFIED authenticity! 

Yes, sites and sellers can err, but as repeatedly as TRR? And with some fakes that are SO obvious that it doesn't even take an expert? And then, even after being told items are fake, they let the listing continue, ultimately selling the items? (We saw that more than once with Coaches!)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> Not flamed but (IMO), your thinking is skewed.
> 
> Their policy (and the LAW!) require that they KNOW with 100% certainty that items are authentic BEFORE listing them.
> 
> To honor an "authenticity guarantee" after a buyer does some research is NOT what an honest company or seller does because an honest seller (particularly a company that claims to do so) would have VERIFIED authenticity!
> 
> Yes, sites and sellers can err, but as repeatedly as TRR? And with some fakes that are SO obvious that it doesn't even take an expert? And then, even after being told items are fake, they let the listing continue, ultimately selling the items? (We saw that more than once with Coaches!)



The problem is, the 2nd hand industry would absolutely cease to exist if they had to KNOW with 100% certainty than an item was authentic.  We've already seen on here an authenticator at the top of her field authenticate a Hermes bag as real, and then when the owner of the bag took it to Hermes spa they told the owner it was fake and would not return the bag.

TRR's guarantee, which they have honored, means a full refund if an items turns up not authentic.

I absolutely do not condone relisting items proven to be fake.  In some cases, like with the Coach, maybe they think their authenticator knows better than the person complaining, as there aren't many official coach authenticators out there.  Or maybe some of the processors of the returns at TRR are bad apples (and should be fired).  If someone can prove TRR is repeatedly knowingly relisting fakes, they should absolutely be punished by relevant state consumer authorities.  But your 100% certainty standard does not work.  People who want a discount or ease of access by buying 2nd hand need to take the extra step to get things authenticated, and know the risks.


----------



## Luv n bags

Ok, so I ordered two Valentino items.  One was a studded cuff.  I already have two that were purchased from Nordys.  When I flipped the cuffs over, the one from TRR did not look right.  The underside bolts were much smaller that the Nordys pair.  And the stamp looked off.  Also, the one sent to me was damaged! 
I don’t know about authenticity, but I personally don’t think it it real.  And for the bracelet to damage, that seems very difficult to do because the leather on the pair I purchased from Nordys is very study and luxurious!

Here is the photo of the damaged bracelet sent to me


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Miso Fine said:


> Ok, so I ordered two Valentino items.  One was a studded cuff.  I already have two that were purchased from Nordys.  When I flipped the cuffs over, the one from TRR did not look right.  The underside bolts were much smaller that the Nordys pair.  And the stamp looked off.  Also, the one sent to me was damaged!
> I don’t know about authenticity, but I personally don’t think it it real.  And for the bracelet to damage, that seems very difficult to do because the leather on the pair I purchased from Nordys is very study and luxurious!
> 
> Here is the photo of the damaged bracelet sent to me



They'll give you a refund on the item plus shipping fees for undisclosed damaged.  Just email them.  I've done it before.


----------



## Luv n bags

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They'll give you a refund on the item plus shipping fees for undisclosed damaged.  Just email them.  I've done it before.



Thank you.  I did email them.  I think everyone should be cautious about the authenticity.   Even the studs felt cheaper.  Idk.  Maybe from a different year or season, but I would think consistency would be there.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Miso Fine said:


> Thank you.  I did email them.  I think everyone should be cautious about the authenticity.   Even the studs felt cheaper.  Idk.  Maybe from a different year or season, but I would think consistency would be there.


It's definitely possible.  I'd be curious to see what the Valentino stamp (on the leather, not the buckles) looked like, as I have a lot of valentino and consider myself fairly good at spotting fakes of that designer.


----------



## Luv n bags

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It's definitely possible.  I'd be curious to see what the Valentino stamp (on the leather, not the buckles) looked like, as I have a lot of valentino and consider myself fairly good at spotting fakes of that designer.



If not against the rules, I can post side by side.  The real is deeper and thicker.  You can see the one on the pink.  Not as deep and thick.  Hope that makes sense.  I also have many pieces by Valentino.  The bracelet was much shorter.  Like I mentioned, the underside studs on the pink was much smaller.  Too many inconsistencies and the fact that it is torn didn’t help


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Not sure what the rules are here.  you could always post it in the valentino authentication thread.


----------



## whateve

Miso Fine said:


> If not against the rules, I can post side by side.  The real is deeper and thicker.  You can see the one on the pink.  Not as deep and thick.  Hope that makes sense.  I also have many pieces by Valentino.  The bracelet was much shorter.  Like I mentioned, the underside studs on the pink was much smaller.  Too many inconsistencies and the fact that it is torn didn’t help


It's not against the rules.


----------



## Luv n bags

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Not sure what the rules are here.  you could always post it in the valentino authentication thread.



Great!

I’ll post tonight.  I hope I am wrong.


----------



## designerdesire

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The problem is, the 2nd hand industry would absolutely cease to exist if they had to KNOW with 100% certainty than an item was authentic.  We've already seen on here an authenticator at the top of her field authenticate a Hermes bag as real, and then when the owner of the bag took it to Hermes spa they told the owner it was fake and would not return the bag.
> 
> TRR's guarantee, which they have honored, means a full refund if an items turns up not authentic.
> 
> I absolutely do not condone relisting items proven to be fake.  In some cases, like with the Coach, maybe they think their authenticator knows better than the person complaining, as there aren't many official coach authenticators out there.  Or maybe some of the processors of the returns at TRR are bad apples (and should be fired).  If someone can prove TRR is repeatedly knowingly relisting fakes, they should absolutely be punished by relevant state consumer authorities.  But your 100% certainty standard does not work.  People who want a discount or ease of access by buying 2nd hand need to take the extra step to get things authenticated, and know the risks.



No flames from me either - I totally see the point you're making.  There is definitely a risk associated with purchasing used goods online.  What bothers me about this situation is that, if the industry (or our community) standard authenticator for Hermes items will not authenticate belts AND given TRR sold a fake of something considerably easier to authenticate (namely, a Balenciaga tote), I've now lost faith in their GUARANTEE (as pointed out by BeenBurned) and thus am no longer willing to take the risk associated with purchasing the belt from them.  You are also psychic in interpreting my next move will be to purchase the belt from Hermes.  In this particular case, TRR sold me the belt for only like $80-$100 below retail; given their guarantee has burned me, I'd rather just pay more and knowingly get the real thing.  The wrinkle in this particular example is that I really thought you could authenticate most goods if you looked for the right authenticator; it never occurred to me SOME Hermes accessories (particularly popular ones, like belts and leather goods) were incapable of authentication.

At any rate, a new person has taken over my requests and apologized for the treatment thus far.  They've agreed to all my requests, including unwinding the gift card, and it sounds like all's well that ends well, at least for these particular transactions.  One way to mitigate inconvenience in the future, to the extent I return to the second-hand market, is to authenticate in real time/as purchased.


----------



## Black Elite

Question about the case, especially towards the lawyers in the thread. Wouldn't Chanel have to prove that TRR sold fakes intentionally/with knowledge that they were fake? If so, I'd think TRR could be in some real real trouble. In this thread alone, we've got proof that they accept returns due to non-authenticity, then turn around and sell the very same, proven fake bag.


----------



## whateve

Black Elite said:


> Question about the case, especially towards the lawyers in the thread. Wouldn't Chanel have to prove that TRR sold fakes intentionally/with knowledge that they were fake? If so, I'd think TRR could be in some real real trouble. In this thread alone, we've got proof that they accept returns due to non-authenticity, then turn around and sell the very same, proven fake bag.


I don't think intention has anything to do with it. It is illegal to sell fakes. Doing it unknowingly makes no difference. They are supposed to know an item is authentic before they list it, or they shouldn't have listed it. Even ebay doesn't lets someone slide when they list a fake if they claim it was a mistake.


----------



## Black Elite

True, but fakes do slip through, on eBay and everywhere else. If they claim that they did go through the necessary checks to authenticate it, how would they be held at fault legally? I'm only asking because in other aspects of the law, people get away with things all the time by claiming ignorance, and even saying they "tried their best to do the right thing."


----------



## FashionHuntress

FashionHuntress said:


> Well I just took my Birkin to the Spa I got from TRR. It’s been authenticated by Bababebi but there’s a tiny bit of me that’s nevervous because of the horror stories im reading.



UPDATE - I picked my purse up from the Hermès Spa on Thursday and everything was fine. My Birkin was clearly authentic like Bababebi Said. I totally trusted and believed her and this was just the icing on the cake. So far I’ve bought 2 Birkins from TRR and both are authentic.  Has anyone heard of them selling fake Birkins? I think at that price point they’re being extra careful. In any case I’m happy to have my baby back home and refreshed.  I was considering re-homing her though.  It’s a Gold Clémence PHW 35 and I want a new
Gold Togo GHW 35.  Still trying to figure out if it’s worth it or should I just focus on another wishlist bag.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I don't think intention has anything to do with it. It is illegal to sell fakes. Doing it unknowingly makes no difference. They are supposed to know an item is authentic before they list it, or they shouldn't have listed it. Even ebay doesn't lets someone slide when they list a fake if they claim it was a mistake.


The law does differentiate between intentional versus unintentional conduct.  The wrongdoer may be at fault either way but the penalties could be a lot less if unintentional.  We are not talking about TRR procuring pallets of counterfeit bags from china and putting them on their site, so if 7 fake bags get through out of the millions of items they sell, it would most likely be seen as a de minimis unintentional violation.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The law does differentiate between intentional versus unintentional conduct.  The wrongdoer may be at fault either way but the penalties could be a lot less if unintentional.  We are not talking about TRR procuring pallets of counterfeit bags from china and putting them on their site, so if 7 fake bags get through out of the millions of items they sell, it would most likely be seen as a de minimis unintentional violation.


The law does NOT differentiate. It's the judge who may implement a lesser consequence if s/he doesn't believe it's intentional but a site like TRR should be verifying their items since they do know they've erred in the past. IMO, their penalty should be more severe since there's a history and they didn't do the right thing following previous "errors."


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> The law does NOT differentiate. It's the judge who may implement a lesser consequence if s/he doesn't believe it's intentional but a site like TRR should be verifying their items since they do know they've erred in the past. IMO, their penalty should be more severe since there's a history and they didn't do the right thing following previous "errors."


Yes it does differentiate.  I'm a lawyer.


----------



## domates

i have a bunch of Herve Leger (with tags) and BCBG Max Azria dresses that I bought but I can no longer fit in. I don't know what I was thinking.. 

so far, I've reached out to consignment stores in LA but most of them take 50% cut! I've put up a few on tradesy and ebay but nothing yet..

Can you guys recommend places/websites to sell designer dresses?

Thanks!!


----------



## Anesthestia

There's been quite a few topics on this already... 
But I personally like to use Poshmark for personal items like clothing, especially items that are branded but not high-end luxury. They take 20%.


----------



## Annie J

domates said:


> i have a bunch of Herve Leger (with tags) and BCBG Max Azria dresses that I bought but I can no longer fit in. I don't know what I was thinking..
> 
> so far, I've reached out to consignment stores in LA but most of them take 50% cut! I've put up a few on tradesy and ebay but nothing yet..
> 
> Can you guys recommend places/websites to sell designer dresses?
> 
> Thanks!!


You’re in the US so you are probably more interested in US-based options. However, I live in the UK and sell all my old things via Vestiaire Collective, which is in France but does operate internationally and has plenty of American sellers. You don’t have to send things till they sell, when they send you a shipping label that is included in the commission. Commission is variable with the price of the item and they have very recently reduced commission considerably. If your items sell to a US buyer I believe they get processed at a US hub, and maybe even if they sell to a buyer elsewhere that may be the case, I don’t know. Otherwise they get shipped to Paris. Either way, they give you the label, so the process for you is the same and quite simple. 

The part that is key, as I find it, is that they quality control each item before it’s shipped to the buyer. So you’re never at risk of shady buyer behaviour such as claiming not as described/returning an item to you which they’ve used and damaged/bait and switch etc. Vestiaire Collective quality control has been questioned by some people, you see some bad experiences as with any platform (some genuine, some exaggerated) but I and a lot of other people find it good as seller and as buyer, with quality control working well both ways, and they’ve always sorted out any hitches or errors for me, sometimes in the past they could be slow with it, now they seem to be getting quicker and more thorough. 

Opinions differ about Vestiaire but I have bought and sold significant amounts with them over the last two years, and have been happy with the experience which has been almost entirely always very smooth. You’re always going to see more negative reviews appear than positive ones, and there doesn’t seem to be any platform which escapes the negative ones anyway. So as with any company, I observe the reviews, learn what I can, take some of them with a pinch of salt, because while some are very fair, many appear exaggerated, premature or unjustified, I observe any potential pitfalls there could be so I’m forearmed, and actually, it’s all been absolutely fine and I wouldn’t hesitate to recommend using them if the model looks as if it would work for you, where you are. Also in the last few months they have been changing their processes one by one and seem to be addressing aspects people were less than happy with. And as I say, I never had real problems anyway - I’ve sold maybe 150-ish items, bought fewer, but enough, and no significant problems. 

As regards how quickly things sell, pricing sensibly and giving really good clear photos, description and measurements, and responding to questions from buyers if they ask, will always give your items the best chance of selling quickly.  If something has sat unsold for a long time, I withdraw it and re-list it to bring it back near the top. Though old listings still get sold too. 

If you are keeping the items in your hands you could always list them on multiple platforms and withdraw them immediately from others as soon as they sell elsewhere. I have put a few things on Joli Closet which operates in a very similar way to Vestiaire Collective, also based in Europe, but I believe operates globally (I’m not sure, you’d need to check). It’s quite new, the site looks very nice, but it just happens that my items sold quickly on Vestiaire Collective so I withdrew them from Joli Closet, so I don’t have experience of any transactions actually going through there. 

As I said, you may prefer a US-based operation, but Vestiaire Collective would still be an easy enough option for you to use. You might also prefer somewhere that buys your items directly and get it all over and done with - I don’t have any experience of that so can’t recommend - or that holds all your items and you get paid as they sell. (Actually Vestiaire Collective will do that too but I don’t know how high-end items would have to be for them to take a whole bundle on, or whether they’d take everything). Personally I wouldn’t want to risk doing that and items not selling and being returned to me having been looked after by other people.

One thing I don’t know is if there are tax issues arising in the US with receiving your payments if they are coming out of the EU. They pay in your own currency anyway, and I’m speculating here, but maybe US payments get issued from the New York hub. I assume it works ok or there wouldn’t be American sellers on the site.


----------



## ClarissaB

Unless you're selling independently (which can become a serious hassle), it’s actually quite difficult to get a decent return on a bag (unless it’s a Chanel Flap or a Hermes Birkin / Kelly, etc.). In my experience, in-person and web-based consignment shops take anywhere from 50 to 70 percent of the resale... a serious bummer.

Does anyone have tips / tricks based on past experiences? Would love to know!


----------



## jellyv

Consign a bag and take a loss. It's that simple. You can ask various reseller sites what their percentage/terms are and agree, or not. "Decent return" is how you view things but doesn't change what a business wants to make from handling your bag, or what its true market is at a given point in time.


----------



## ClarissaB

P.S. This is a question for an upcoming PB article!


----------



## jess236

It's always better to try to sell it yourself first.


----------



## tasjaa

Never thought this day would come but I believe the real real has sold me a fake Tods handbag. I just posted on authenticate this tods but seems like the thread is very slow so I may not get any input from there  still hoping someone will reply soon.. Has anyone purchased a fake handbag from the real real? If yes, what did you do to get a refund since its non-refundable? What steps do I have to take? And what proof do they ask you? I am so bummed.. if anyone can help me with info on what to do that would be much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just call them and say the bag is significantly not as described. If you plead your case for a refund you will likely get one - even though it's not refundable. Don't say it's fake, that won't get you anywhere, and they aren't interested in your proof of it being authentic. You just call customer service, say the designer bag you received is nothing like the picture at all, and looks very different and worn, etc. embellish a bit. You'll get a refund. I did buy a Chanel - it was not fake per se, but had been altered from the original condition, so a real bag with fake parts, and they did refund easily. They do track your purchase/return history for this type of thing so you want to be sure you're right and that you;re not just having buyer's remorse.


----------



## tasjaa

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just call them and say the bag is significantly not as described. If you plead your case for a refund you will likely get one - even though it's not refundable. Don't say it's fake, that won't get you anywhere, and they aren't interested in your proof of it being authentic. You just call customer service, say the designer bag you received is nothing like the picture at all, and looks very different and worn, etc. embellish a bit. You'll get a refund. I did buy a Chanel - it was not fake per se, but had been altered from the original condition, so a real bag with fake parts, and they did refund easily. They do track your purchase/return history for this type of thing so you want to be sure you're right and that you;re not just having buyer's remorse.


Thank you so much! I will definitely do this.. this will be my 4th purchase from them in a span of 4 years and this will be my first return so hopefully they will not make it difficult. And in fact the description was not exactly as described. Thanks again for your input, really appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> Thank you so much! I will definitely do this.. this will be my 4th purchase from them in a span of 4 years and this will be my first return so hopefully they will not make it difficult. And in fact the description was not exactly as described. Thanks again for your input, really appreciate it!


I've refunded a couple of "no refund" bags for SNAD reasons. They've got to expect it with their crap descriptions and terrible pics. Just be firm.


----------



## TraceySH

I just this week reported a fake Delvaux they'd posted. It's now showing as SOLD. But they pulled it before it sold, not sure why they didn't just delete the listing. I had to email and talk to 3 different people just to sound the alarm which was really sad. I've also returned about 12 non returnable bags due to incorrect descriptions such as leather, color, condition, size, etc. They are horrific with descriptions & have very few pictures to go on.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...aux-brillant-mm-sellier-bag-67tzc?position=66


----------



## piosavsfan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just call them and say the bag is significantly not as described. If you plead your case for a refund you will likely get one - even though it's not refundable. Don't say it's fake, that won't get you anywhere, and they aren't interested in your proof of it being authentic. You just call customer service, say the designer bag you received is nothing like the picture at all, and looks very different and worn, etc. embellish a bit. You'll get a refund. I did buy a Chanel - it was not fake per se, but had been altered from the original condition, so a real bag with fake parts, and they did refund easily. They do track your purchase/return history for this type of thing so you want to be sure you're right and that you;re not just having buyer's remorse.


I wouldn't embellish too much. I called TRR this week about returning a bag that wasn't as described and they had me email pictures before they would approve the return. The rep told me that they now require proof that the bag is not as described, don't know if this is really a new rule or she was just saying that.


----------



## tasjaa

muchstuff said:


> I've refunded a couple of "no refund" bags for SNAD reasons. They've got to expect it with their crap descriptions and terrible pics. Just be firm.


Thank you! I’m glad getting a refund is not impossible


----------



## tasjaa

TraceySH said:


> I just this week reported a fake Delvaux they'd posted. It's now showing as SOLD. But they pulled it before it sold, not sure why they didn't just delete the listing. I had to email and talk to 3 different people just to sound the alarm which was really sad. I've also returned about 12 non returnable bags due to incorrect descriptions such as leather, color, condition, size, etc. They are horrific with descriptions & have very few pictures to go on.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aux-brillant-mm-sellier-bag-67tzc?position=66


Wow! I wonder why they would do that?? And yes they provide a very limited amount of pics


----------



## tasjaa

piosavsfan said:


> I wouldn't embellish too much. I called TRR this week about returning a bag that wasn't as described and they had me email pictures before they would approve the return. The rep told me that they now require proof that the bag is not as described, don't know if this is really a new rule or she was just saying that.





piosavsfan said:


> I wouldn't embellish too much. I called TRR this week about returning a bag that wasn't as described and they had me email pictures before they would approve the return. The rep told me that they now require proof that the bag is not as described, don't know if this is really a new rule or she was just saying that.


Thanks for the tip! Fortunately for me they did not describe the condition properly so if they ask for pics I wont have a problem.. fingers crossed they will not give me a hard time.


----------



## tasjaa

I am currently on the phone with trr and it is saying the estimated wait time is 5 hours and 36 minutes to speak to a cs rep.. LOL is this normal? Should I just wait on the line or should I just email them?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tasjaa said:


> I am currently on the phone with trr and it is saying the estimated wait time is 5 hours and 36 minutes to speak to a cs rep.. LOL is this normal? Should I just wait on the line or should I just email them?


No, lol! I think my longest wait time estimated was 30 at one point. Was that a Saturday? Call another day/time. Every time I've emailed no one replies.


----------



## tasjaa

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No, lol! I think my longest wait time estimated was 30 at one point. Was that a Saturday? Call another day/time. Every time I've emailed no one replies.


Thank you!! I will call later in the day and hopefully not wait that long


----------



## Stansgirl

I was sold a fake from the RR a few years ago. I purchased a Burberry messenger bag which an obvious fake. I called them and was immediately given the run around.  The phone agent was singing the praises of their authentication process. After a 15 min song and dance she finally asked me to send pics. I forwarded the pics in an email and in the end thy promptly refunded my money.


----------



## Charliemylove

I have always questioned their ability to authenticate or they even care! I hope you find a speedy resolution for this.


----------



## msloulou

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No, lol! I think my longest wait time estimated was 30 at one point. Was that a Saturday? Call another day/time. Every time I've emailed no one replies.



Their wait times are notoriously ridiculous. I had an issue last month and after sending numerous emails to my personal account manager (I was consigning) and their primary email with no answer, I tried calling several times but wait times were over an hour. I finally had to post on their Facebook page to get a response. If you read the other comments there, you’ll see that not only are wait times and unanswered emails a common problem, but so are receiving replicas and TRR “losing” items. I do hope you have better luck. It’s hit or miss.


----------



## IntheOcean

This is awful, I hope you'll get your refund, but if not, you should absolutely involve the police since selling counterfeit merchandise is illegal in most countries.

I haven't bought anything from TRR yet, but I've stumbled upon this godawful fake Proenza Schouler just now. https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-medium-suede-ps1-satchel-60qma?position=73

It's extremely obvious the bag in the listing is fake. I'm speechless.

Also, that wait time is just plain rude. I can only imagine how understaffed they are and how underpaid their existing employees are.


----------



## msloulou

IntheOcean said:


> This is awful, I hope you'll get your refund, but if not, you should absolutely involve the police since selling counterfeit merchandise is illegal in most countries.
> 
> I haven't bought anything from TRR yet, but I've stumbled upon this godawful fake Proenza Schouler just now. https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-medium-suede-ps1-satchel-60qma?position=73
> 
> It's extremely obvious the bag in the listing is fake. I'm speechless.
> 
> Also, that wait time is just plain rude. I can only imagine how understaffed they are and how underpaid their existing employees are.



Oh my gosh, yeah, that’s a terrible replica. Several things jump out at me right away.

I shop their sale sometimes for clothes (even though I shouldn’t give them a penny after my own horror story consigning with them), but never for luxury designer items because I’ve seen so many replicas. I got a great deal on a Rag & Bone coat (originally retailed for $1290, bought for $35, pristine condition) and a Halston Heritage ivory wool poncho for $30. I saw a Chanel tweed jacket listed for over $10,000 a few months ago that was absolutely, 100% phony. Their problem is they accept so many different brands and everything from jewelry, clothing, bags, and shoes, that they can’t possibly have enough experienced authenticators of each brand on staff. Like Poshmark and Tradesy. There’s one account on Posh that has sold hundreds of fake Gucci items that I reported a few times that’s never been taken down. I don’t know how they’re allowed to get away with it. I don’t like when people knowingly buy replicas, but at least they realize what they’re getting. Spending thousands of dollars on something you believe is authentic but isn’t is a terrible feeling. 

Most people shopping second hand aren’t extremely wealthy. They have to work hard and save to buy luxury items. It’s crummy that there are people who take advantage of that, and some of these online stores are complicit.


----------



## IntheOcean

msloulou said:


> Oh my gosh, yeah, that’s a terrible replica. Several things jump out at me right away.
> 
> I shop their sale sometimes for clothes (even though I shouldn’t give them a penny after my own horror story consigning with them), but never for luxury designer items because I’ve seen so many replicas. I got a great deal on a Rag & Bone coat (originally retailed for $1290, bought for $35, pristine condition) and a Halston Heritage ivory wool poncho for $30. I saw a Chanel tweed jacket listed for over $10,000 a few months ago that was absolutely, 100% phony. Their problem is they accept so many different brands and everything from jewelry, clothing, bags, and shoes, that they can’t possibly have enough experienced authenticators of each brand on staff. Like Poshmark and Tradesy. There’s one account on Posh that has sold hundreds of fake Gucci items that I reported a few times that’s never been taken down. I don’t know how they’re allowed to get away with it. I don’t like when people knowingly buy replicas, but at least they realize what they’re getting. Spending thousands of dollars on something you believe is authentic but isn’t is a terrible feeling.
> 
> Most people shopping second hand aren’t extremely wealthy. They have to work hard and save to buy luxury items. It’s crummy that there are people who take advantage of that, and some of these online stores are complicit.


Wow, $10K for a fake, that's something else completely. I hope no one fell for it. I guess this just goes to show that you have to always authenticate your purchases yourself no matter how reputable the shop you bought your item from is and if they did their own authenticating before reselling the item. 

Wasn't TRR reputable when they first started out? But I suppose with so many items they're taking in, they're putting quantity over quality and don't really care how it affects them in the long run if they make a profit now. Shame.


----------



## muchstuff

tasjaa said:


> I am currently on the phone with trr and it is saying the estimated wait time is 5 hours and 36 minutes to speak to a cs rep.. LOL is this normal? Should I just wait on the line or should I just email them?


I’ve never waited more than a few minutes!


----------



## LVtingting

I just saw this on CNBC!

[/https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/05/fakes-and-mistakes-inside-the-realreal.html


----------



## muchstuff

LVtingting said:


> I just saw this on CNBC!
> 
> [/https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/05/fakes-and-mistakes-inside-the-realreal.html


Very interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## Mrs.Z

LVtingting said:


> I just saw this on CNBC!
> 
> [/https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/05/fakes-and-mistakes-inside-the-realreal.html


Good post and very interesting.  Clearly they have grown too fast and they are compromising the integrity of their brand.  I couldn’t believe they went public, their pictures and descriptions are horrendous.  It’s clearly a great concept, I hope they get it together.  

Yesterday I noticed they had a Warhol painting for sale.....crazy!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

LVtingting said:


> I just saw this on CNBC!
> 
> [/https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/05/fakes-and-mistakes-inside-the-realreal.html



Just a heads up to everyone. If you watched that video, you might want to watch the last couple of minutes from this one, too. -> https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/05/a-look-into-the-real-reals-authentication-process.html

It starts as exactly the same video already posted, but features some additional content starting at 6:42.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LVtingting

muchstuff said:


> Very interesting, thanks for posting!



You’re welcome, it is always my pleasure to help TPF members. I have gained so much knowledge and tips from this forum. This is truly a place I can share my passion of handbags...


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraceySH said:


> I just this week reported a fake Delvaux they'd posted. It's now showing as SOLD. But they pulled it before it sold, not sure why they didn't just delete the listing. I had to email and talk to 3 different people just to sound the alarm which was really sad. I've also returned about 12 non returnable bags due to incorrect descriptions such as leather, color, condition, size, etc. They are horrific with descriptions & have very few pictures to go on.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aux-brillant-mm-sellier-bag-67tzc?position=66


I'm not very familiar with Delvaux bags, although I love them. I looked at the the above link,  and to an untrained eye, the bag looked really good. How did you know it was fake? Amazing.


----------



## TraceySH

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not very familiar with Delvaux bags, although I love them. I looked at the the above link,  and to an untrained eye, the bag looked really good. How did you know it was fake? Amazing.


They never made that color with the contrast stitching. I also confirmed with my SA who was like oh HELL no!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraceySH said:


> They never made that color with the contrast stitching. I also confirmed with my SA who was like oh HELL no!


Could it have been a special order?


----------



## V0N1B2

I recognized a few TPF screenshots in that segment, where they were discussing the online reviews 

I think I’ve only bought one bag from TRR, but they do seem to have more than their fair share of Bottega Veneta fakes listed for sale.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wow I'm glad I read this read. I will never buy from TRR. Why take the chance plus I don't like how they try to make you sign up before even seeing the bag you might be interested in. I try to be stingy handing out my email address nowadays. I get so much crap that I spend 2-3 minutes a day unsubscribing from junk.

By the way, Poshmark is no better. They sold me a PM "authenticated bag" that was a fake.


----------



## tasjaa

Thanks so much for all the replies and info!! Im so thankful for all of you! And that will definitely be my last purchase from trr. I have received my  refund.. the whole process went pretty smooth, at first they tried to only give me store credit but I politely insisted and the cs put me on hold for a minute then agreed to refund me.. so glad this worked out!


----------



## rosemali

TraceySH said:


> I just this week reported a fake Delvaux they'd posted. It's now showing as SOLD. But they pulled it before it sold, not sure why they didn't just delete the listing. I had to email and talk to 3 different people just to sound the alarm which was really sad. I've also returned about 12 non returnable bags due to incorrect descriptions such as leather, color, condition, size, etc. They are horrific with descriptions & have very few pictures to go on.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aux-brillant-mm-sellier-bag-67tzc?position=66



Hi Tracey
Would like to seek for your advice about Delvaux'  do you think the following Delvaux bags is authentic on TRR ?
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/delvaux-tempete-mm-leather-satchel-651xu
https://www.therealreal.com/product...llant-bag-Kz_Qa2tTnc4-7vOeICNSlU0?position=69


----------



## TraceySH

rosemali said:


> Hi Tracey
> Would like to seek for your advice about Delvaux'  do you think the following Delvaux bags is authentic on TRR ?
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/delvaux-tempete-mm-leather-satchel-651xu
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...llant-bag-Kz_Qa2tTnc4-7vOeICNSlU0?position=69


Those look fine to me, but per policy here on TPF you need to submit to the Delvaux authentication forum?


----------



## rosemali

TraceySH said:


> I just this week reported a fake Delvaux they'd posted. It's now showing as SOLD. But they pulled it before it sold, not sure why they didn't just delete the listing. I had to email and talk to 3 different people just to sound the alarm which was really sad. I've also returned about 12 non returnable bags due to incorrect descriptions such as leather, color, condition, size, etc. They are horrific with descriptions & have very few pictures to go on.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aux-brillant-mm-sellier-bag-67tzc?position=66





TraceySH said:


> Those look fine to me, but per policy here on TPF you need to submit to the Delvaux authentication forum?



Thank you Tracey , yeah , just post  on the Delvaux authentication forum too .


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Hello TPF friends,
I’ve been an avid collector & an OG
on TPF. I’ve also done a tremendous amount of research on the luxury counterfeit industry, but despite it’s prevalence, have not given up on the resale market. I want to share my recent issue with The Real Real and my Dior purchase. They are STILL failing to recognize their authenticity issues & passing counterfeit items. 11/2019 CNBC did an expo on TRR, where a disillusioned former employee shared a flowchart for the authentication process, and from a consumer standpoint, creates distrust. I unfortunately purchased a counterfeit Dior Rose Des Vents necklace last month from TRR. This necklace is a newer design, about five-years old, and has not undergone any design changes since its launch. The serial number font, diamond stamp above the serial number, engravings inside the diamond, and shape of placard containing this information, size of the loop connecting the placard to chain were all different than the authentic, and obfuscated or illegible or the wrong size/proportion/font. The RR listing does not have a hi-res pic of this. I alerted TRR after receiving the item & gave them all the reasons it was counterfeit. After a long wait, I was refunded. THEN TRR promptly relisted the necklace and it sold!! I called TRR again to voice my concerns, and told them I could send pics of a real necklace for reference, but they were dismissive. It deeply frustrates me that they are not being held accountable. Counterfeiters are making necklaces out of precious metal & real diamonds, so the materials can not be the barometer for real, vs fake. I am bringing this topic up, again, so people remain aware. Included is a screenshot of the authentication flow chart I described (TRR only authenticates the Lady Dior bag), and a pic of the counterfeit CD necklace & an authentic professional photo. I would have hoped TRR fixed this by now! They are publicly traded!


CNBC video:
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/05/fakes-and-mistakes-inside-the-realreal.html


----------



## WillWork4Fashion




----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Last set of pics - you can see the variance that got past the authenticators for three if the same exact necklaces listed & sold on TRR:


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks for sharing your story. I've heard of similar stories on the news. I still recommend that when the discount isn't that high, it is best to get it at the boutique. You get stellar service, after-sales service, and packaging. They even treat their frequent customers to champagne events and VIP gifts. At least it will be guaranteed to be authentic.


----------



## asdjfkhblah

I'm currently waiting for a response from TRR's authenticity team on a Louis Vuitton item I just bought


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I’m sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out for you. I’m convinced TRR’s no-return bag policy + unreliable authenticators
= fraudulent business practice. At least my jewelry item was returnable. If I disagreed w/the authenticity of a bag & they deemed it authentic & tried to stick me with it, I’d be beyond mad. Please let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## asdjfkhblah

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out for you. I’m convinced TRR’s no-return bag policy + unreliable authenticators
> = fraudulent business practice. At least my jewelry item was returnable. If I disagreed w/the authenticity of a bag & they deemed it authentic & tried to stick me with it, I’d be beyond mad.



Thank you. It was my first purchase with them and it was listed as Final Sale and even if the quality wasn't as good as what I saw in the pictures, I was fine with that being the case. It was listed as vintage so I knew it wouldn't be perfect and I was okay with that. But at closer look, the stitching was definitely off and then the date code had a border around it. I'm definitely not an expert but I've never ever seen that and I can't find anything online verifying it either. I don't know how they could have missed that in their "rigorous authentication process". I can understand something slipping through the cracks here and there and maybe I was just the unlucky one. I would hope they would be just as understanding with my concerns and issue a refund but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## girlhasbags

I have been a customer and consignor of TRR for a while now. Ive not have authenticity issues but I have had a couple of condition issues. This scares me because I just got two Dior bags from them. One is on the way from the Madison NY store.


----------



## iluvmybags

Just bumping this thread as its become apparent over the last year that The Real Real no longer cares about authenticity. I spoke at great length with a representative last spring when I began noticing several very obvious fake Marc Jacobs bags on their site. Since that time, I have purchased a fake Celine bag and a fake Marc Jacobs sweater. I returned both items and received refunds but not after long struggles of proving WHY I knew the items were fake. Earlier this week, I noticed two bags listed as MbyMJ handbags. They were same style (from the Petal to the Metal collection -- one that was often faked), but one of them was an obvious fake. A couple of listings down, I saw another bag from this same grouping that was also an obvious fake. I actually purchased the one that was real and I reached out about the other two. I explained what it was specifically that caused me to be concerned about the authenticity of the other two. I received an email and was told the items were pulled. Today I noticed that one of the bags (the more obviously fake  one) had been relisted. I again reached out by email and received the following response:


After speaking with our internal team of experts, we stand by our authenticity of the item/items. Both items were pulled for re-inspection and are in fact authentic.

I then called & spent almost an hour with a representative who gave me this whole song & dance about having working at LV and how customers would buy bags from them all the time and then call them back trying to say they were fake (sounds like another scam to me). She kept talking about their  "experts", which in my opinion, are far from experts. I suggested asking them to reevaluate the bags.  If they insist they're real, I'll no longer do business with then and will pull all of the items I currently have listed on their site. Talking to these people, they sound very dismissive and I realize it may sound silly, but if there's one thing I know its Marc Jacobs handbags and I can't in good conscious continue doing business with a company who insists their experts are right when they confirm the authenticity of a very obviously fake handbag.


----------



## iluvmybags

Holy crap!
When did Chloe and Marc Jacobs collaborate on a handbag?


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have zero faith in TRR to spot a fake. Every analyst, every journalist who's ever looked into this has called out the problem. Authenticators have often under a minute to assess an item and....who is training them? For instance there are only two places I'd trust to authenticate an Hermès bag (one's Hermès), and neither of them are training people.


----------



## redhott

TRR is just as bad at identifying the genuine article. I had a very testy exchange with them over a pair of Bottega Veneta sandals that I tried to consign. They challenged the authenticity even as they were actively listing for sale the exact same sandals in my same size. Fortunately for me I had all my purchase paperwork including an email with photo from NM where I had originally purchased the shoes. I’ve been consigning with and purchasing from them for 7+ years but I am VERY CAUTIOUS when purchasing.


----------



## Gabs007

QuelleFromage said:


> I have zero faith in TRR to spot a fake. Every analyst, every journalist who's ever looked into this has called out the problem. Authenticators have often under a minute to assess an item and....who is training them? For instance there are only two places I'd trust to authenticate an Hermès bag (one's Hermès), and neither of them are training people.



Apparently they are also switching authenticators around, which is a bit nuts if you ask me, nobody can know every brand, I used to work for a fashion magazine where they did a lot of the glam shots, it had happened before that somebody on the team (it was never disclosed if it was a model or somebody of the staff, like a photographer's assistant or such) had tried to return not the genuine item but a fake, so there was always somebody from the editorial staff there who noted the item number and then checked before it was returned after the shoot, and people had specific areas, there wasn't one person checking all, you were assigned your brand or brands, and heaven help you if anything slipped through. How TRR thinks that because you can authenticate one brand, you can do it for all of them? Even within one brand, there are often minimal changes over time and editions (Saint Laurent and Chanel are typical examples), to have 1 minute is nuts.


----------



## Kateyk8

They sent me fake Gucci Princetowns, the ones with the bees. I have numerous authentic pairs purchased from the boutique or department stores. I could tell they were fake the instant I took them out of the box. They were incredibly light and the heal shape was straight. Authentic Princetowns have a curved heal when you look at the soles. Honestly, I didn’t  want the hassle of proving anything to them and just sent them back. I’ve had them send we the complete wrong items in the past and when I call to tell them I had to go through the process of taking pictures and sending to them to prove they screwed up. Frustrating.


----------



## Pleasantplum

How awful. I have been itching to buy something off of TRR but this is making me think twice.


----------



## Highendlessbag

I read online their authentication system is not so rigorous as I thought it was


----------



## Lillianlm

I’ve purchased several bags from TRR (2 Goyards, a Ferragamo, and 2 Loewes) and I’ve been very satisfied. The bags I’ve purchased are all authentic and appear to have been barely used (although I will only buy bags whose condition is described as ‘Very Good’ , ‘Excellent’ , or ‘Pristine’). I’ve recently tried consigning some designer jewelry with them. So far, I’m pleased, although my contact person grossly underestimated the time it would take  for my stuff to be processed and listed. But I’m happy to not have to deal with individual buyers myself and I feel that TRR’s commission terms are fair. So, as of now, I am a fan as both buyer and seller.


----------



## Kitkat22

I actually just bought something off TRR - a Celine small big bag - and can't find the date code anywhere. The leather and all the other details are nice, but my understanding is that all Celine bags have a date stamp on it. I got photos sent to an authenticator who told me where to look for the date stamp, but nothing. Wish I read this post earlier.


----------



## lulu212121

I just made a purchase because of a promotion they were running. I bought a 14k gold necklace and 2 bags. They checked out for me.  I notice everything seems to be final sale. They need more pictures for that! have been a customer since they started. So far no problems as a buyer. I would not consign with them again. My experience wasn't what I expected.


----------



## Dlite

The Real Real is ridiculous. I’m pissed i rolled the dice in buying an LV Epi Speedy. TOTAL Fake. I will never buy from them again and will join any group that wants to take them down. They might actually be one of the largest corporations to peddle in fake goods.


----------



## Purselover91hov

I was going to start buying clothes from them now I’m not so sure if I should support their business. I think there’s probably less fake Sandro clothes than fake Chanel bag, but it’s the principle!


----------



## toodensneakers

Dlite said:


> The Real Real is ridiculous. I’m pissed i rolled the dice in buying an LV Epi Speedy. TOTAL Fake. I will never buy from them again and will join any group that wants to take them down. They might actually be one of the largest corporations to peddle in fake goods.


I saw one of their commercials and was curious how they "AUTHENTICATE" their items since they mentioned some items are like preloved ones.


----------



## atlantis1982

https://www.forbes.com/sites/richar...wont-be-easy-to-get-it-right/?sh=353736b91cff
Some choice quotes (via tRR):  "the most rigorous authentication process in the marketplace" and "the only resale company in the world that takes possession of and authenticates every single item we sell. There is no other resale company doing more to remove fakes from the market" and "we get it right an extraordinarily high percentage of the time". 
(Loving that last quote; I've been imagining it in various scenarios.  From a mechanic: "I replace brakes correctly _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time."  _A pharmacist: "I fill prescriptions with the right meds _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time."  _A chef: "I don't give people food poisoning _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time.")_


----------



## Asphodel

I love your interpretation


----------



## CeeJay

I remember reading the CNBC article sometime back, and yes .. for sure, they have sold fakes and from what I've heard, it's NOT so easy to return them to TRR!  Some other problems that occurred as the result of people returning fakes (or even returning too much merchandise), is that the person then gets BANNED .. as in, you cannot login & buy anything!  Yup .. you heard that right, amazing, huh? 

I had a reporter contact me here on TPF about my complaints re: TRR (it was related to some of my high-end jewelry being stolen from the TRR LA warehouse).  I did not respond to him as I had already heard about the people who had spoken up had been banned, and I did not want that to happen.  Unfortunately, I have gotten some MEGA deals on TRR .. designer Jewelry and Balenciaga bags that were major-league oldies and which they really didn't know much about.  

However, sometime (years now) back, I spoke to a number of their retail associates and managers in the LA Melrose store, that they ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY HAD to put up pictures of the inside label - front & back, as it not only denoted the Year/Season, but a savvy Balenciaga enthusiast and/or authenticator would pretty much know quickly that it was a fake.  I asked them about their authentication process, and I got a blank stare and/or they would say "well - how would we know - we do sales".  

So, my feeling with TRR is *CAVEAT EMPTOR*!!!


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> I remember reading the CNBC article sometime back, and yes .. for sure, they have sold fakes and from what I've heard, it's NOT so easy to return them to TRR!  Some other problems that occurred as the result of people returning fakes (or even returning too much merchandise), is that the person then gets BANNED .. as in, you cannot login & buy anything!  Yup .. you heard that right, amazing, huh?
> 
> I had a reporter contact me here on TPF about my complaints re: TRR (it was related to some of my high-end jewelry being stolen from the TRR LA warehouse).  I did not respond to him as I had already heard about the people who had spoken up had been banned, and I did not want that to happen.  Unfortunately, I have gotten some MEGA deals on TRR .. designer Jewelry and Balenciaga bags that were major-league oldies and which they really didn't know much about.
> 
> However, sometime (years now) back, I spoke to a number of their retail associates and managers in the LA Melrose store, that they ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY HAD to put up pictures of the inside label - front & back, as it not only denoted the Year/Season, but a savvy Balenciaga enthusiast and/or authenticator would pretty much know quickly that it was a fake.  I asked them about their authentication process, and I got a blank stare and/or they would say "well - how would we know - we do sales".
> 
> So, my feeling with TRR is *CAVEAT EMPTOR*!!!


Everything you said!  So frustrating about the lack of photos for ID and authentication.  Also returned a fake a couple of months ago. Despite sending comparison photos of several features (their fake vs authentic) it took many tries and further correspondence to get someone to refund me. The first person’s response was,”that item is ‘final sale, so return is not possible.” 

BTW thank you for trying to get them to photograph the tags. I’ve been trying as well, to no avail for years.


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Everything you said!  So frustrating about the lack of photos for ID and authentication.  Also returned a fake a couple of months ago. Despite sending comparison photos of several features (their fake vs authentic) it took many tries and further correspondence to get someone to refund me. The first person’s response was,”that item is ‘final sale, so return is not possible.”
> 
> BTW thank you for trying to get them to photograph the tags. I’ve been trying as well, to no avail for years.


Well .. I didn't mention it here, but I had a major incident with them fairly early when consigning to them (high-end Jewelry).  Bottom line, their Warehouse personnel flat out STOLE it!  Like you, I spent months trying to get everything sorted out, and was extremely fortunate that a "mis-leaked" email was the smoking gun that I was able to use.  Thank god that I have Attorney friends who helped me (pro-bono), and sent a letter to Julie Wainwright (CEO) telling her that if this didn't get resolved w/in 2 weeks (I was to be sent the consignment $$$ agreed upon), then it would go public.  Now, here is where it's kind of interesting; you see, I worked in the Financial Services / Alternative Investments (Private Equity, Hedge & Real Estate) area at the time .. and as such, I KNEW which Private Equity Investors had ponied up funds ($$$)!  So, that Attorney's letter noted not only would this get reported in a major US Newspaper, but that the Investors would be informed of the theft such that they could decide if they wish to continue in the Fund or divest themselves!  THAT'S THE TICKET .. I got my money in 2 days of that letter!  Sometimes, it does pay to know WHO to send it to and have Attorney friends!


----------



## Conni618

Wow! Good for you to have been determined and savvy enough to get it resolved. It must have been horrible to have to go through that.  And absolutely wonderful to have a legal someone to help.  

They sell some of the beautiful original run of Bals so cheap, it’s hard to ignore them.  Definitely a buyer‘s gift, but a seller’s nightmare. As a Bal-aholic it’s definitely a dangerous trigger.


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Wow! Good for you to have been determined and savvy enough to get it resolved. It must have been horrible to have to go through that.  And absolutely wonderful to have a legal someone to help.
> 
> They sell some of the beautiful original run of Bals so cheap, it’s hard to ignore them.  Definitely a buyer‘s gift, but a seller’s nightmare. As a Bal-aholic it’s definitely a dangerous trigger.


I have found some MAJOR-LEAGUE finds on TRR; some amazing oldies that .. honestly, would never be found anywhere else!  But, it's definitely caveat emptor .. and I tell everyone that they should FOR SURE get everything authenticated here!


----------



## Prada143

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/richar...wont-be-easy-to-get-it-right/?sh=353736b91cff
> Some choice quotes (via tRR):  "the most rigorous authentication process in the marketplace" and "the only resale company in the world that takes possession of and authenticates every single item we sell. There is no other resale company doing more to remove fakes from the market" and "we get it right an extraordinarily high percentage of the time".
> (Loving that last quote; I've been imagining it in various scenarios.  From a mechanic: "I replace brakes correctly _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time."  _A pharmacist: "I fill prescriptions with the right meds _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time."  _A chef: "I don't give people food poisoning _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time.")_


Here’s another one, a pilot saying he lands planes a high percentage of the time.


----------



## Prada143

CeeJay said:


> I have found some MAJOR-LEAGUE finds on TRR; some amazing oldies that .. honestly, would never be found anywhere else!  But, it's definitely caveat emptor .. and I tell everyone that they should FOR SURE get everything authenticated here!


I’m curious what those major league finds are! Do share!


----------



## lulu212121

Prada143 said:


> I’m curious what those major league finds are! Do share!


You can find great deals on lesser known name brand jewelry. You do need to be familiar with their products and markings. They will not have them listed as the name brand, just a generic 14k or whatever. I have found some crazy good deals, too. Good luck!


----------



## CeeJay

lulu212121 said:


> You can find great deals on lesser known name brand jewelry. You do need to be familiar with their products and markings. They will not have them listed as the name brand, just a generic 14k or whatever. I have found some crazy good deals, too. Good luck!


Oh yeah!!! .. I have found some early Irene Neuwirth pieces, Roseark pieces, etc. -- because they weren't signed (which happens a lot when an artisan is still new to the 'game').   Of course, I go to the artist and have them sign the pieces tout-suite, such that if I decide to re-sell them, I get a much better price .. WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## kitty23

I have a hard time believing that their authentication process is 100% when they often mislabel bag styles.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I purchased and immediately returned an Hermes scarf that I felt was fake. Hermes scarf authenticators here on TPF agreed with me. I did not want to get into a p*ssing match with TRR regarding authentication, so the reason for return was “did no suit me”. Fakes don’t suit me. I saw later that it resold. So I view Hermes scarves on TRR with more care.

I did get some steals on TRR, a 13-14K Bayco sapphire/diamond ring for $1595. An A Link 18K 6 carat diamond tennis necklace for $3695 and a few others.

For expensive items over $20K, TRR authentication is VERY strict. I know that because I consigned some Hermes items and I had to provide original receipts (which I had).

For smaller ticket items, it’s not feasible for TRR to spend a whole lot of time on authentication, so fakes are bound to slip through. So Caveat Emptor.


----------



## JenJBS

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/richar...wont-be-easy-to-get-it-right/?sh=353736b91cff
> Some choice quotes (via tRR):  "the most rigorous authentication process in the marketplace" and "the only resale company in the world that takes possession of and authenticates every single item we sell. There is no other resale company doing more to remove fakes from the market" and "we get it right an extraordinarily high percentage of the time".
> (Loving that last quote; I've been imagining it in various scenarios.  From a mechanic: "I replace brakes correctly _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time."  _A pharmacist: "I fill prescriptions with the right meds _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time."  _A chef: "I don't give people food poisoning _an extraordinarily high percentage of the time.")_



While selling fakes is obviously wring, I don't think it's on the level of the other things you mention. Not replacing brakes correctly, or not giving the right prescriptions can kill someone. Selling a fake purse is very wrong, but not potentially deadly.


----------



## CeeJay

Saw a mega-fake Balenciaga just the other week, and immediately informed my TRR consignor rep!  She took care of it, immediately letting them know and it was gone before the end of the day.  Their Customer Service folks are more problematic, so I deal with the person "assigned" to me only!


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm more curious on how they price things, apple green, rouge all get listed at almost original retail with a "no returns" stipulation. Almost all the older and more expensive bags have this new no returns listed - which is enough to keep me away. I wonder if they do this to avoid fraud, either way if I can't return it - I usually won't buy it. It's too big a risk to take to be stuck with a lemon.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> I'm more curious on how they price things, apple green, rouge all get listed at almost original retail with a "no returns" stipulation. Almost all the older and more expensive bags have this new no returns listed - which is enough to keep me away. I wonder if they do this to avoid fraud, either way if I can't return it - I usually won't buy it. It's too big a risk to take to be stuck with a lemon.


Haven’t they always said no returns? Certainly for the last few years. In my experience they’ll accept a return if you have a good reason (SNAD rather than you simply not liking it). Ive also called and asked them to pull a bag because I’ve had a question about condition. Both times I’ve done it they’ve said they can’t pull bags but I can return it if I’m not happy (be sure to get a name).


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> Haven’t they always said no returns? Certainly for the last few years. In my experience they’ll accept a return if you have a good reason (SNAD rather than you simply not liking it). Ive also called and asked them to pull a bag because I’ve had a question about condition. Both times I’ve done it they’ve said they can’t pull bags but I can return it if I’m not happy (be sure to get a name).



In my experience no, some b-bags (and assorted other items) say: _"This item can be returned for credit card refund."_, however the more collectable bags always seem to be "final sale" which I find curious.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> In my experience no, some b-bags (and assorted other items) say: _"This item can be returned for credit card refund."_, however the more collectable bags always seem to be "final sale" which I find curious.


Ah, I see. I don't think I've ever seen that, I'll have to keep an eye out!


----------



## Kobaxou

Very interesting !


----------

